# Amouranth: Twitch-Streamerin spricht über Belästigung und Drohungen



## AndreLinken (18. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amouranth: Twitch-Streamerin spricht über Belästigung und Drohungen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Amouranth: Twitch-Streamerin spricht über Belästigung und Drohungen*


----------



## AndreLinken (18. November 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach müssen Streamer, Influencer und andere Personen der Öffentlichkeit mit gewissen "Schattenseiten" leben. Doch natürlich hat dies - wie eigentlich alles - seine Grenzen. Wie steht ihr zu der Botschaft von Amouranth? Hat sie recht mit ihrer Aussage oder trägt sie eurer Meinung nach zu dick auf?


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

"Ein bisschen" ist sie ja eventuell selber schuld.
Ja, man könnte sich in den Kommentaren nicht den niedrigsten Beweggründen hingeben.
Allerdings müsste man als superinterlektuelle Person, welche dies Amouranth ja zu sein scheint, auch bissl anders präsentieren.

Ich "kenne" diese Person erst seit PCG so voll darauf abfährt (?) und habe mir per google Bilder von ihr zeigen lassen (und dadurch den Algorithmus  komplett über den Haufen geworfen)
Ähm...

Wenn man sich so hingibt, muss man sich nicht wundern.


----------



## Cobar (18. November 2021)

Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft und so...


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei dieser Dame, um welche es sich handelt, ists aber offensichtlich, dass sie einfach auf "Sex sells" macht


Okay, das manche auch etwas zu dick auftragen, geschenkt. Und dass diese Streamerin sich gern halbnackt zeigt, auch geschenkt. Aber ist das ein Freifahrtschein für Belästigung? 

Eine Frau kann auch nackt rum laufen. Das gibt niemandem das Recht, sie zu belästigen. Und die Aufmachung der Frau ist auch keine Entschuldigung oder Ausrede dafür. Dass man darüber überhaupt noch diskutieren muss, finde ich ziemlich fraglich und lässt mich irgendwie an der Menschheit zweifeln.

Und ich finde, da ist der Spruch "Da muss man sich nicht wundern" auch etwas unangebracht. Wer seine Triebe nicht im Griff hat, trägt die Schuld. Kein anderer.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müssen Streamer, Influencer und andere Personen der Öffentlichkeit mit gewissen "Schattenseiten" leben. Doch natürlich hat dies - wie eigentlich alles - seine Grenzen. Wie steht ihr zu der Botschaft von Amouranth? Hat sie recht mit ihrer Aussage oder trägt sie eurer Meinung nach zu dick auf?


Ja was meinst Du denn zu ihrer Darstellung?
Trägt sie vielleicht damit zu dick auf?
Schreib Deine Meinung unter diesen Kommentar
*ballzurückwerf*


----------



## weazz1980 (18. November 2021)

Und sie hockt daheim und wischt sich die Tränen mit 100$ Scheinen weg...


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Okay, das manche auch etwas zu dick auftragen, geschenkt. Und dass diese Streamerin sich gern halbnackt zeigt, auch geschenkt. Aber ist das ein Freifahrtschein für Belästigung?
> 
> Eine Frau kann auch nackt rum laufen. Das gibt niemandem das Recht, sie zu belästigen. Und die Aufmachung der Frau ist auch keine Entschuldigung oder Ausrede dafür. Dass man darüber überhaupt noch diskutieren muss, finde ich ziemlich fraglich und lässt mich irgendwie an der Menschheit zweifeln.
> 
> Und ich finde, da ist der Spruch "Da muss man sich nicht wundern" auch etwas unangebracht. Wer seine Triebe nicht im Griff hat, trägt die Schuld. Kein anderer.


Da hast du auf der einen Seite natürlich Recht.
Das seh ich theoretisch auch so.

Aber wie schon in nem anderen Thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man extrem erscheint, muss man auch mit extremen Reaktionen rechnen.
Muss die Dame sich denn so präsentieren?
Gibts männliche Streamer, welche einen solchen Körperkult präsentieren?

Ist das nicht genau so ein Klischee, von welchen die Frauen (zurecht!) wegkommen möchten?
Aber anscheinend ists ja ok, wenn man damit Geld macht


----------



## michinebel (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Okay, das manche auch etwas zu dick auftragen, geschenkt. Und dass diese Streamerin sich gern halbnackt zeigt, auch geschenkt. Aber ist das ein Freifahrtschein für Belästigung?
> 
> Eine Frau kann auch nackt rum laufen. Das gibt niemandem das Recht, sie zu belästigen. Und die Aufmachung der Frau ist auch keine Entschuldigung oder Ausrede dafür. Dass man darüber überhaupt noch diskutieren muss, finde ich ziemlich fraglich und lässt mich irgendwie an der Menschheit zweifeln.
> 
> Und ich finde, da ist der Spruch "Da muss man sich nicht wundern" auch etwas unangebracht. Wer seine Triebe nicht im Griff hat, trägt die Schuld. Kein anderer.


Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht keiner sollte so respektlos behandelt werden egal was er macht.

Trotzdem ist es sehr naiv zu glauben das wenn man sich so präsentiert keine entsprechenden Reaktionen herruft.
Es gibt genug Triebgesteuerte und gerade diese Versucht sie ja auch eben mit ihren Streams und Videos anzusprechen um an ihnen Geld zu verdienen. Spätestens seit "Männerwelten" weiß man was selbst einfache Reporterinnen und Moderatorinnen so alles ertragen müssen da muss man sich leider Gottes nicht wundern das jemand der das so provokant macht nicht erst Recht davon betroffen ist. Traurige Realität.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (18. November 2021)

Es gibt nie nie niemals eine Begründung für Übergriffigkeiten und dergleichen. Kein Mensch auf der Welt hat das Recht, so mit einer anderen Person/jungen Frau umzugehen, völlig egal, wie freizügig sich diese im Internet oder sonst wo zeigt. "Sie fordert es heraus", "muss man sich nicht wundern" und Co. sind Täter-Opfer-Umkehr und - meiner Meinung nach - Teil des ganzen Problems. Da muss man sich auch mal ganz klar positionieren, finde ich.


----------



## McTrevor (18. November 2021)

Belästigung ist nie OK. Und es gibt auch kein Verhalten oder Outfit, dass das relativiert.

Das ist dieselbe Denkweise auf die man in islamischen Staaten herabblickt.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da hast du auf der einen Seite natürlich Recht.
> Das seh ich theoretisch auch so.


Theoretisch?


McDrake schrieb:


> Aber wie schon in nem anderen Thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an. Extrem erscheint mir die Dame eigentlich nicht. Da kenn ich schlimmeres. Und ich kenne Leute, die tatsächlich mal aufs Maul verdient haben.

Und inwiefern der Typ da mit dem Schild (ist das Bruce Willis? ) aufs Maul verdient hat, ist auch fraglich. Erscheint mir eher wie ein bescheuerter Witz. Aber "I hate Niggers" ist halt auch eine rassistische Aussage und beleidigend. Amouranth hat mich mit ihren Brüsten bisher noch nicht beleidigen können.



McDrake schrieb:


> Muss die Dame sich denn so präsentieren?


Es sagt doch keiner, dass es um das "müssen" geht. Sie wird ja nicht dazu gedrängt.  Sie macht das freiwillig.


McDrake schrieb:


> Gibts männliche Streamer, welche einen solchen Körperkult präsentieren?


Ich kenne keine männlichen Streamer, die sich entsprechend präsentieren. Aber vielleicht können wir beide daran ja was ändern. Dürfte halt nur etwas unattraktiv werden, was mich angeht. 

Aber es gibt männliche Zuschauer, die es gern schauen. Hier wird halt einfach nur eine Zielgruppe bedient. Aber solange es beim schauen bleibt, ist doch alles okay. Ich schau mir hübsche Frauen auch gern an. Genauso wie sich Frauen gern hübsche Kerle anschauen. 


McDrake schrieb:


> Ist das nicht genau so ein Klischee, von welchen die Frauen (zurecht!) wegkommen möchten?
> Aber anscheinend ists ja ok, wenn man damit Geld macht


Meine Meinung? Von einem "Klischee" muss nicht weg gekommen werden. Wovon weg gekommen werden muss, ist Bevormundung, Belästigung und Verurteilung. Wenn sie Bock auf sowas hat und um ihre Reize weiß, soll sie halt machen. Solange niemand zu irgendwas genötigt wird und solange niemand belästigt wird.

Und offen gestanden finde ich es widerlich, wie manch einer hier Belästigung relativiert und Täter/Opfer-Umkehr betreibt.



michinebel schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht keiner sollte so respektlos behandelt werden egal was er macht.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es sehr naiv zu glauben das wenn man sich so präsentiert keine entsprechenden Reaktionen herruft.
> Es gibt genug Triebgesteuerte und gerade diese Versucht sie ja auch eben mit ihren Streams und Videos anzusprechen um an ihnen Geld zu verdienen. Spätestens seit "Männerwelten" weiß man was selbst einfache Reporterinnen und Moderatorinnen so alles ertragen müssen da muss man sich leider Gottes nicht wundern das jemand der das so provokant macht nicht erst Recht davon betroffen ist. Traurige Realität.


Natürlich ist es zu erwarten, dass man auch mal entsprechende Reaktionen hervorruft. Aber muss man es als Betroffene/Betroffener einfach hinnehmen? Nein, definitiv nicht.

Gucken ja, anfassen nein. Und ich behaupte mal, dass die allerwenigsten Frauen was dagegen haben, wenn sie an einem vorbei laufen und man mal kurz hinterher guckt. Die wenigsten dürften auch ein Problem damit haben, einfach mal angesprochen zu werden und ein nettes Kompliment zu bekommen. "Ey Olle, zeig Dose" ist jedoch kein solches Kompliment.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. November 2021)

Amouranth bekommt unzügliche „Angebote“?
Wie kann denn das passieren?


----------



## ivans (18. November 2021)

Simpel. Wenn ich mich als "Objekt" verkaufe muss ich damit rechnen das mich die meisten auch als genau das sehen. Sich darüber zu beschweren ... naja.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Es gibt nie nie niemals eine Begründung für Übergriffigkeiten und dergleichen. Kein Mensch auf der Welt hat das Recht, so mit einer anderen Person/jungen Frau umzugehen, völlig egal, wie freizügig sich diese im Internet oder sonst wo zeigt. "Sie fordert es heraus", "muss man sich nicht wundern" und Co. sind Täter-Opfer-Umkehr und - meiner Meinung nach - Teil des ganzen Problems. Da muss man sich auch mal ganz klar positionieren, finde ich.


Warum positioniert sich diese Person dann so (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)?
Wir hier diskutieren im Forum über die Darstellung von (virtuellen!) weiblichen Figuren von Blizzard und wie ach so schlimm das ist, weil verachtend (wem gegenüber??) und sie stellt ihren Körper ins Zentrum ihrer Aufmerksamkeit.

Warum stellt sich diese Person sich so dar?
Weil sie sich so wohl fühlt?








						Twitch sperrte Hot-Tub-Streamerin "Amouranth" wegen ASMR-Yoga-Streams
					

Mittlerweile wurde die Maßnahme für die Kanäle von Amouranth und Indiefoxx wieder aufgehoben




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und inwiefern der Typ da mit dem Schild (ist das Bruce Willis? ) aufs Maul verdient hat, ist auch fraglich. Erscheint mir eher wie ein bescheuerter Witz. Aber "I hate Niggers" ist halt auch eine rassistische Aussage und beleidigend. Amouranth hat mich mit ihren Brüsten bisher noch nicht beleidigen können.


Banause…sag bloß, du kennst Stirb Langsam 3 nicht?


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Banause…sag bloß, du kennst Stirb Langsam 3 nicht?


Ok, an der Stelle muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Film nie geguckt habe. Touché


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ok, an der Stelle muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Film nie geguckt habe. Touché


Dann hurtig nachholen!


----------



## michinebel (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es zu erwarten, dass man auch mal entsprechende Reaktionen hervorruft. Aber muss man es als Betroffene/Betroffener einfach hinnehmen? Nein, definitiv nicht.
> 
> Gucken ja, anfassen nein. Und ich behaupte mal, dass die allerwenigsten Frauen was dagegen haben, wenn sie an einem vorbei laufen und man mal kurz hinterher guckt. Die wenigsten dürften auch ein Problem damit haben, einfach mal angesprochen zu werden und ein nettes Kompliment zu bekommen. "Ey Olle, zeig Dose" ist jedoch kein solches Kompliment.


Natürlich muss sie das nicht hinnehmen hab ich auch nicht gesagt, leider sind solche Reaktionen abzusehen gewesen.

Teilweise weiß man doch schon gar nimmer was man noch zu Frauen sagen darf und was gleich als sexuelle Belästigung angesehen wird, dein Beispiel geht natürlich gar nicht da hast du Recht aber was schon alles unter "Catcalling" fällt ist auch erschreckend.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Theoretisch?


Wer sich im Internet so provokant verhält, der MUSS damit rechnen, dass man "Angebote" erhält.
Alles ander ist naiv.
Ists ok, sicher nicht.
Nur ist das hier ein erwachsener (?) Mensch, der mit anzüglichen Aktionen Geld verdient.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es zu erwarten, dass man auch mal entsprechende Reaktionen hervorruft. Aber muss man es als Betroffene/Betroffener einfach hinnehmen? Nein, definitiv nicht.


Dann kann man doch auch einfach so streamen.
Mal ein Jahr ohne A und T in die Kamera halten.
Schauen, inwiefern sich  Geldeinnahmen und anzügliche Bemerkungen verhalten und die Entschlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und inwiefern der Typ da mit dem Schild (ist das Bruce Willis? ) aufs Maul verdient hat, ist auch fraglich. .


Das ist Bruce ja, bzw. seine Filmfigur John McClane, da es eine Filmszene aus Stirb Langsam 3 (der Teil mit "Simon befiehlt") ist.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (18. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum positioniert sich diese Person dann so (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)?
> Wie hier diskutieren im Forum über die Darstellung von (virtuellen!) weiblichen Figuren von Blizzard und wie ach so schlimm das ist, weil verachtend (wem gegenüber??) und sie stellt ihren Körper ins Zentrum ihrer Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Warum stellt sich diese Person sich so dar?
> ...


Es ist ihr Körper und mit dem kann sie machen (und den kann sie zeigen), wie sie will, solange niemand sonst zu Schaden kommt. Punkt, Ende, Schluss, mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen. Alles andere ist klassische Täter/Opfer-Umkehr und Teil des Problems.

Die Darstellung von virtuellen weiblichen Figuren ist ein anderes Thema, um das es hier gerade nicht geht. Beide Themen gehören vielleicht zum selben Themenkomplex, sind aber jeweils eigenständig zu betrachten. Schon der Hinweis darauf lenkt vom eigentlichen Thema ab.

Zumal: Diese virtuell tatsächlich leider oft sehr objektifizierende Darstellung von Frauen stammt ja in aller Regel von männlichen Entwicklern. Natürlich nicht zu 100 Prozent, aber zum größten Teil. Aber wie gesagt, das ist hier gerade nicht das Thema. Dennoch: Ja, finde ich teils auch problematisch.

tl;dr: Nichts, absolut nichts auf diesem Planeten rechtfertigt Übergriffe und dergleichen. Oder sind Darsteller in Erwachsenenfilmen jetzt zum Beispiel gleich komplettes Freiwild, weil sie sich in aller Öffentlichkeit beim Geschlechtsverkehr zeigen? Denn das wäre ja dann der logische nächste Schritt.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

michinebel schrieb:


> Natürlich muss sie das nicht hinnehmen hab ich auch nicht gesagt, leider sind solche Reaktionen abzusehen gewesen.
> 
> Teilweise weiß man doch schon gar nimmer was man noch zu Frauen sagen darf und was gleich als sexuelle Belästigung angesehen wird, dein Beispiel geht natürlich gar nicht da hast du Recht aber was schon alles unter "Catcalling" fällt ist auch erschreckend.


Ich würde mich als Frau allerdings auch nicht wohl dabei fühlen, wenn mir irgendeiner, den ich nicht mal kenne, hinterher pfeift oder irgendwelchen Scheiß hinterher ruft. Ich würde mich auch als Mann nicht wohl dabei fühlen. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Dann kann man doch auch einfach so streamen.
> Mal ein Jahr ohne A und T in die Kamera halten.
> Schauen, inwiefern sich  Geldeinnahmen und anzügliche Bemerkungen verhalten und die Entschlüsse daraus ziehen.


Warum wird denn darüber debattiert, was das Belästigungsopfer denn tun könnte, statt darüber, was der Täter tun sollte und wie mit ihm umgegangen werden sollte? Sind die Täter triebgesteuerte Tiere, die völlig unzurechnungsfähig und damit strafunfähig sind, oder wie? 

Man(n) kann sich auch einfach mal zurücknehmen. Wie wäre es damit?  

Und ich denke schon, dass man das erwarten kann, sollte und muss. Und dass man das auch verlangen kann. Andernfalls wird sich nix ändern. Das ist ja nun wirklich kein Problem, das allein Amouranth betrifft. Es ist absolut und völlig egal wie eine Frau sich präsentiert. NICHTS davon ist eine Rechtfertigung für Belästigung. Es ist ihr Körper. 

Nimm es mir bitte nicht krumm, aber ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, wie es da überhaupt noch Diskussionsbedarf geben kann. 

Denn wenn wir an dem Punkt sind, können wir auch gleich jedem Vergewaltigungsopfer die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Was ja häufig tatsächlich imme rnoch gemacht wird ("Was hat sie getragen?", "Welche Signale hat sie gesendet?", "Hat sie auch wirklich nein gesagt?" usw.). 

Ich sehe hier das ganz Problem der Täter/Opfer-Umkehr oder Victim Blaming. Und trotzdem gilt: Schuld. ist. der. Täter. Nicht das Opfer. 

Ok, ich hab mich jetzt vielleicht etwas in Rage geschrieben, aber wie hier generell mit dem Thema umgegangen wird, entsetzt mich doch wieder aufs Neue. 



General-Lee schrieb:


> Dann hurtig nachholen!


Jawohl, Chef!


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das ist Bruce ja, bzw. seine Filmfigur John McClane, da es eine Filmszene aus Stirb Langsam 3 (der Teil mit "Simon befiehlt") ist.


Je mehr man eine Szene/scherz erklären muss, desto...

Es ging mir dabei  darum, dass man, wenn man provoziert, auch mal bissl aneckt, damit rechnen muss.
Wobei das in diesem Fall eben NICHT freiwillig geschah, im Gegensatz zur Streamerin


----------



## devilsreject (18. November 2021)

Das sie belästigt und bedroht wird ist nicht hinnehmbar auch nicht wenn diese sich nackt auf die Straße legen würde. Das aber klar Angebote von Männern gemacht werden liegt auf der Hand und ist ein natürlicher Vorgang, über die Art und Weise lässt sich natürlich streiten. 

Die Dame macht sexuelle Avancen zu ihrer Einnahmequelle, das zieht entsprechende Menschen an und deren Wunschvorstellung ist ein Akt mit der bewunderten Person. Kann man im weitesten Sinne auch als Kompliment abtun. Sich darüber beschweren ist aber ein ziemlicher Tobak, schlicht weil eben diese Männer/Buben ihr das Einkommen bescheren nach dem sich diese Dame verzehrt. 

Wohl gemerkt Angebot finde ich bei der thematischen Richtung absolut nicht schlimm, aber Belästigungen oder Drohungen gehen weit über das normal menschliche Hinaus und das hat erstmal kein Darsteller egal welcher Art verdient.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Je mehr man eine Szene/scherz erklären muss, desto...
> 
> Es ging mir dabei  darum, dass man, wenn man provoziert, auch mal bissl aneckt, damit rechnen muss.
> Wobei das in diesem Fall eben NICHT freiwillig geschah, im Gegensatz zur Streamerin


Anecken tun wir alle mal. Darum geht's aber nicht.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Es ist ihr Körper und mit dem kann sie machen (und den kann sie zeigen), wie sie will, solange niemand sonst zu Schaden kommt. Punkt, Ende, Schluss, mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen. Alles andere ist klassische Täter/Opfer-Umkehr und Teil des Problems.


Jaein... kann man in der Öffentlichkeit onanieren, weil niemand zu Schaden kommt?

Ja, Deine Meinung ist von Sonne durchflutet und in der idealen Welt vertretbar.
Wer sich ins internet stellt mit praktisch nix an, der muss (leider) mit sowas rechnen.
Sie könnte ja auch alles auf privat stellen...keine Ahnung ob sowas geht. bin da nicht der Materie drin.


JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> tl;dr: Nichts, absolut nichts auf diesem Planeten rechtfertigt Übergriffe und dergleichen.


Nein, definitiv nicht. Auch hier geb ich Dir recht
Aber welchen Grund hat die Dame hier, sich praktisch nackt darzustellen, wenn sie sich darüber aufregt, wenn Sprüche kommen. Tätlich wurde ja noch niemand, oder?


JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Oder sind Darsteller in Erwachsenenfilmen jetzt zum Beispiel gleich komplettes Freiwild, weil sie sich in aller Öffentlichkeit beim Geschlechtsverkehr zeigen? Denn das wäre ja dann der logische nächste Schritt.


Ähm nein. Denn sie spielen in "Filmen" mit. 
Willst Du jetzt Schauspieler  mit Streamern gleichstellen.
Dann lasst mal Asmangold & co aussen vor.... sind ja eh keine echten Personen


----------



## RoteRosen (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Theoretisch?
> 
> Kommt drauf an. Extrem erscheint mir die Dame eigentlich nicht. Da kenn ich schlimmeres. Und ich kenne Leute, die tatsächlich mal aufs Maul verdient haben.
> 
> ...


Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass der Mensch ein recht primitives Tier ist, oder? 10-20% der Bevölkerung halten sich zurück bzw. versuchen ihre animalischen Triebe zu unterdrücken, aber der Rest???

Gibt ja keinen Mist wie "Deutsch-Rap" der derzeit von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung gefeiert wird. Großteil der Texte gehen um Diskriminierung und Frauenverachtung.
Oder Prostitution....Oder die Pornoindustrie (die übrigens ein massiver, wirtschaftlicher Motor ist, da hier Preis/Leistung immer zufriedenstellend sind), Kosmetikindustrie, Social-Media.....

Ach du ich könnte die Liste jetzt noch so lange weiterführen.



> Und offen gestanden finde ich es widerlich, wie manch einer hier Belästigung relativiert und Täter/Opfer-Umkehr betreibt.


Belästigung ist niemals in Ordnung, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber eine Frau, die primär mit dem Ansteuern des Hypothalamus Geld verdient, *darf sich nicht beklagen!*, wenn auf einmal einer vor der Tür steht und "***" vor sich hin grunzt.

So sieht die Realität aus. Von einem evolutionären Standpunkt, wo dieses Verhalten nicht mehr vorhanden ist, sind wir noch Jahrtausende entfernt, damit sollten sich einige Leute mal anfreunden.

@Topic:
Verdient. Wer sowas macht darf sich nicht wundern. 
Diese Frau nutzt Kinder/Jugendliche aus und hat dort halt auch einige erwachsene Zuschauer. Da schlägt dann das Karma irgendwann auch mal zurück für das Ausnutzen der Kinder.

Und noch mal als konstruktiven Input, da auch die PC-Games hier auf einen Zug aufspringt der von ihr nur deswegen bedient wird, um noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und ihre Reichweite sowie Einkommen zu erhöhen, hier einmal ein Bild von ihrem Profil.....Ihrem richtigen Profil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michinebel (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich würde mich als Frau allerdings auch nicht wohl dabei fühlen, wenn mir irgendeiner, den ich nicht mal kenne, hinterher pfeift oder irgendwelchen Scheiß hinterher ruft. Ich würde mich auch als Mann nicht wohl dabei fühlen.


Die Grenze zwischen Kompliment und Belästigung ist da sehr fließend und empfindet jeder anders das meinte ich damit.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Belästigung ist niemals in Ordnung, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber eine Frau, die primär mit dem Ansteuern des Hypothalamus Geld verdient, *darf sich nicht beklagen!*, wenn auf einmal einer vor der Tür steht und "***" vor sich hin grunzt.


Doch, genau das darf sie. Sie darf sich darüber beklagen. Fang jetzt bitte nicht an, Menschen ihre Rechte abzusprechen, nur weil sie sich halbnackt oder völlig entblößt präsentieren. Nach der Logik kannst du dich auch nicht beklagen, wenn dir jemand Kacke ins Gesicht schmiert, weil du denjenigen einfach nur mal kurz angeguckt hast. Was glotzt'n auch so blöde? 

Triebe wird man nicht komplett löschen können. Die haben wir alle. Aber an der Stelle empfehle ich dir mal das "Was" vom "Wie" zu unterscheiden.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Doch, genau das darf sie. Sie darf sich darüber beklagen. Fang jetzt bitte nicht an, Menschen ihre Rechte abzusprechen, nur weil sie sich halbnackt oder völlig entblößt präsentieren.


In der Öffentlichkeit?


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Triebe wird man nicht komplett löschen können. Die haben wir alle. Aber an der Stelle empfehle ich dir mal das "Was" vom "Wie" zu unterscheiden.


Es werden Triebe *bewusst* getriggert um Geld zu verdienen. 
Es gibt dafür auch anderer Worte und solche Etablissement sind im Normalfall ab 18.


----------



## fud1974 (18. November 2021)

2 Dinge dazu.

1.)



JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Es ist ihr Körper und mit dem kann sie machen (und den kann sie zeigen), wie sie will, solange niemand sonst zu Schaden kommt. Punkt, Ende, Schluss, mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen. Alles andere ist klassische Täter/Opfer-Umkehr und Teil des Problems.



Ja, sie kann machen was sie will, und alle anderen auch.

Und nein, das Verhalten was da manche Leute an den Tag legen ist in keiner Weise akzeptabel. Bottom of the barrel halt.

Aber: Was ich NICHT verstehe wenn "überrascht" und "schockiert" reagiert wird.. denn ich halte in der Regel all diejenigen, die die gleiche "Masche" wie Amouranth fahren, für viel zu intelligent um nicht zu wissen, dass die Welt ein Misthaufen ist und alles Getier gleich rausgekrochen kommt wenn man sich nackt reinlegt.

Die "überraschte Empörung" ist das, was ich zumindest für zweifelhaft finde und dem ganzen nicht gut tut, denn das wirkt unehrlich... und dient nicht der Sache.

2.)

Ihr fragt euch warum immer mehr solche Streamer News auf der Startseite sind?
Schaut euch die Anzahl der Kommentare an. Wenn die Clickzahlen nur annähernd korrespondieren... That's why.


----------



## Frullo (18. November 2021)

Mal sehen, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:

Die Streamerin geht eine Geschäftsbeziehung mit einem Typen ein
Nach einer Weile ergibt es sich, dass sich der Typ in der Stadt (der Streamerin) befindet und lädt sie zum Dinner ein
Sie fühlt sich unwohl dabei und... gibt ihm keine eindeutige Antwort (?)
Er droht daraufhin die Geschäftsbeziehung zu beenden
Wenn mein Verständnis richtig ist, dann lässt sich aufgrund der vorliegenden Informationen kein Fehlverhalten postulieren: Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man - wenn sich eine Gelegenheit dazu bietet - Geschäftspartner persönlich kennenlernen möchte. Das dient in der Geschäftswelt durchaus dazu, die Basis einer Partnerschaft zu überprüfen, zu stärken oder neu zu bewerten.

Wenn sie ihm tatsächlich keine Antwort gegeben hat, dann finde ich das tatsächlich unprofessionell - ein klares Nein wäre im Übrigen auch eine Option gewesen. Aber ein "ich weiss nicht" geht in der Geschäftswelt mal gar nicht. Es steht auch nichts drin, ob sie sich bei ihm über seine Absichten erkundigt hat, oder ob das als privates Dinner oder eines in aller Öffentlichkeit vorgeschlagen wurde.

Wie schon andere hier erwähnten: Sich freizügig zu präsentieren ist kein Freischein für Übergriffe. Aber eine Einladung zum Dinner ist kein Übergriff. Und der Vorwurf der Unprofessionalität gepaart mit der Aussicht auf ein Ende der Geschäftsbeziehung ebenfalls nicht. Einem Geschäftspartner der mich zum Essen einlädt sage ich klar ja oder nein - und wenn ich nein sage, nenne ich meine Gründe. Und wenn ich mir unsicher bin über die Motive meines Geschäftspartner bin, frage ich nach und formuliere meine Antwort dementsprechend. Z.B. Geschäftsessen in der Öffentlichkeit ja, privates Dinner nein.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> 2.)
> 
> Ihr fragt euch warum immer mehr solche Streamer News auf der Startseite sind?
> Schaut euch die Anzahl der Kommentare an. Wenn die Clickzahlen nur annähernd korrespondieren... That's why.


Die Diskussion an und für sich ist hier allerdings auch interessant.
Es geht um eine Grundsatzdiskussion.

Wobei sich der Redi, welcher diese News gepostet hat, sich nicht mehr zu wort meldet, obwohl er doch sooo persönlich einen ersten Beitrag gepostet hat und ich ihm sogar geantwortet habe 
(eher das Problem hier)


----------



## michinebel (18. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Um es mal hart zu formulieren: Wer sich wie eine Nutte für Clicks im Netz präsentiert braucht sich über solche Reaktionen nicht zu wundern (mal von den Drohungen abgesehen).


Die Drohungen sind die logische Konsequenz, ist doch leider normal das genug mit Ablehnung nicht klar kommen und dann mit Beleidigungen oder Drohungen reagier, ist das gut? Auf keinen Fall nur eine nüchterne Betrachtung der Realität.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Es wäre also Unrecht, wenn Kim-Jong-Ill von seiner Bevölkerung gelyncht würde, verstehe ich dich richtig?


Stellst du gerade ernsthaft eine halbnackte Frau mit einem (übrigens  bereits verstorbenen) Diktator auf eine Stufe?   Spätestens jetzt wird es absurd. 



RoteRosen schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich: Sie ist selbst an der Situation Schuld und hat sie bewusst provoziert.


Ich verweise hier mal auf das "Kacke ins Gesicht schmieren"-Beispiel. 



McDrake schrieb:


> In der Öffentlichkeit?


In der Öffentlichkeit...was? Sich beklagen? Klar darf sie das. Sie darf sich auch im Internet präsentieren, wie sie will. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Es werden Triebe *bewusst* getriggert um Geld zu verdienen.
> Es gibt dafür auch anderer Worte und solche Etablissement sind im Normalfall ab 18.


Es beschwert sich ja auch niemand, wenn sich ein Kerl in seinem Kämmerlein darauf einen runterholt. Das stört niemanden und ist der Betreiberin auch mit Sicherheit bewusst. Aber es ist schon ein Unterschied, eine Frau direkt zu belästigen oder sich halt einfach nur mal an ihr einen runterzuholen und es in seinem Kämmerlein zu machen. Das ist dann aber auch einfach Privatsache des Zuschauers, schadet niemanden und ist in Ordnung. Solange das niemandem aufgedrängt wird. 

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "Was" und "wie". Triebe haben wir alle. Aber wie wir damit umgehen, ist die Frage. Jemanden zu belästigen, weil "Triebe", ist halt nicht in Ordnung. Sich den Lörres privat und unkommentiert zu polieren, hingegen schon. Auch einfache Komplimente sind in Ordnung.

Ich denke, du verstehst, was ich meine. Ich hab nun aber auch alles dazu gesagt, was ich sagen kann. 

Daher: schönen Abend noch.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> Die Streamerin geht eine Geschäftsbeziehung mit einem Typen ein
> Nach einer Weile ergibt es sich, dass sich der Typ in der Stadt (der Streamerin) befindet und lädt sie zum Dinner ein
> ...


Da sprichtsDu einen guten Punkt an.... das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads.
Wobei die Eingangsfrage des Redis was anderes suggerieren (?) möchte
Hier ging es ja (vermutlich) um ein Date, aus dem von einem professionellen Umfeld, was persönliches hätte werden sollen/können.

Solche Szenen gibts zuhauf...erstaunlicherweise auch bei "normalen" Menschen.
Man passt nicht und that's ist.

Dass sie daraus schliesst, dass es mit ihrem Auftreten zu tun ,hat,könnte eigentlich auch auf ihre Einschätzung ihres Rufes zu tun zu haben..


----------



## Toni (18. November 2021)

*räsper* Ich habe hier mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt. Da gewisse Beiträge sich mehr um das Allgemeine Thema Belästigung drehen und das ein Strafbestand sind, sind sämtliche Kommentare, die dem jeweiligen Opfer die Schuld zuschreiben und verharmlosen nicht erlaubt. Siehe dazu Forenregeln zu Meinungsfreiheit. 
Besonders abfällige Vergleiche mit Prostitution oder Diktatoren sind unangebracht. Teilweise wurden zudem Kommentare gelöscht, die zitiert haben und grenzwertig waren. Bitte vermeidet bei so einem Thema im öffentlichen Internet Kneipenjargon.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. November 2021)

JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Es ist ihr Körper und mit dem kann sie machen (und den kann sie zeigen), wie sie will, solange niemand sonst zu Schaden kommt. Punkt, Ende, Schluss, mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen. Alles andere ist klassische Täter/Opfer-Umkehr und Teil des Problems.


Damit machen was sie will, ja. Zeigen wie sie will? Öffentlich? Ich glaube eher nicht.
Was ist mit „zu Schaden kommt“ eigentlich gemeint?
Aber Butter bei die Fische. Nun, wenn sie keine derartigen Reaktionen wünscht, dann sollte sie sich anders zeigen. Wenn sie es ahnt, aber trotzdem macht, dann ist wohl auch ein gewisses Kalkül dabei.
Wenn sie es trotz Gewissheit tut, mit der Absicht, sich darüber aufzuregen, um wiederum weitere Follower und Clicks zu bekommen und eventuell die Betroffenheit nur Heuchelei, dann - mit Verlaub - ist es bewußtes Ausnutzen. 
Was auch immer ihre Absichten in Wahrheit sind, es auf reine Täter/Opfer Umkehr zu reduzieren, ist an Naivität kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## arrgh (18. November 2021)

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus:

- Wer sich, so wie diese Dame es tut, einem so großen Publikum gegenüber als sexuelles Objekt präsentiert, muss damit leben, in entsprechender Weise wahrgenommen zu werden und in Folge dessen auch Gesocks auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
- Wer sich dieser Dame gegenüber sexistisch und herabwürdigend verhält, handelt amoralisch.

Ersteres legitimiert nicht Letzteres. Wer aber mögliche und wahrscheinliche Konsequenzen seines Tuns kategorisch ausblendet, ist unvernünftig, naiv und verantwortungslos.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2021)

Die Diskussion ist meiner Meinung nach schon berechtigt. Ob die Frau hier so ist, das weiß ich nicht, ich kenne sie nicht, aber bei Twich, Youtube gibt es einige junge Frauen, die da mit sexuellen Inhalten (z.B. freizügige Kleidung und ihre Brüste extrem in die Kamera haltend) junge Männer anmachen und sie dann auf onlyfans locken und sich dann dort nackig zeigen und an sich rumspielen. Die machen ihr Geld damit.

Natürlich bedeutet das dann nicht, dass sich jeder alles erlauben kann, das ist klar. Aber ich kann auch nicht meinen Dödel in die Kamera halten, mich dann auf onlyfans nackt zeigen und mich wundern, wenn dann irgendwelche perversen Frauen dir schreiben, dass sie gerne mit dir lümmeln würden. Du ziehst sowas ja dann damit an.

Und da finde ich sollten Twitch, Youtube und Co. härter durchgreifen. Und nein, ich bin kein Spießer. Alles andere als das, aber wenn ich da manche Sachen sehe, da sollten sie das eher auf Pornoseiten machen und nicht auf "normalen" Seiten.
Es würde ja auch niemand wollen, dass die Damen bei der PC Games plötzlich im Bikini ihre Videos machen. Das wäre völlig unpassend. Und genauso sollten manche Frauen dort aufhören und nicht so "moderieren" als wäre es eine Pornoseite.

Was natürlich die Sache hier nicht beschönigen soll. Wenn jemand sie damit erpresst, dann gehört er natürlich dementsprechend bestraft.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Damit machen was sie will, ja. Zeigen wie sie will? Öffentlich? Ich glaube eher nicht.


Ist es denn strafrechtlich relevant, was sie tut?  Eine Belästigung ist es definitiv.


----------



## Toni (18. November 2021)

Ich persönlich bin gar kein Fan von Amouranth, von ihren Inhalten, wie sie sich präsentiert, etc. Aber es ist absolut ihre Entscheidung, wie sie sich zeigen will. Und ihr Auftreten hat natürlich auch was, mit ihrer Followerzahl zu tun. Aber: Arbeits- und Privatleben dürfen nicht vermischt werden. Eine Schauspielerin, die Offenherzige Rollen spielt, darf sich doch auch beschweren, wenn sie jemand zu einem privaten Treffen zwingen will. Und eine Frau, die sich für Geld auszieht, darf trotzdem nicht vergewaltigt werden. 
Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass man Leute wie Objekte behandeln darf, nur weil sie mit dem zur Schau stellen ihrer Körper Geld verdienen, denn das tuen sie ausschließlich in ihrer Arbeitszeit. Selbst wenn es ihr sehr viel Spaß macht, ist es ihre Sache, wann sie arbeitet und wann nicht (als Selbstständige).


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Aber es ist absolut ihre Entscheidung, wie sie sich zeigen will.


Das kann sie gerne tun, sollte es dann aber auch auf den entsprechenden Seiten tun.
Wenn sie sich aber dort verhält als wenn sie mit einer Webcam auf einer Schmuddelseite wäre, das passt einfach nicht, deswegen kann ich es voll und ganz nachvollziehen, wenn sie dort manchmal gesperrt wird.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ist es denn strafrechtlich relevant, was sie tut?  Eine Belästigung ist es definitiv.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob es das schon ist.
Ich meinte das nicht in Hinblick darauf, was sie derzeit tut oder schon gezeigt hat, sondern dass man pauschal nicht alles machen kann, was man will. Also ich kann öffentlich nicht alles zeigen, was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt. Da schauen auch Minderjährige zu. Thema Pornografie…
Das gilt ebenso für Reaktionen darauf.
Anzunehmen, dass aber eine - wie sage ich es - wiederholt laszive und offensichtlich gewissermaßen auch explizite Darstellung gewisser körperliche Merkmale nicht auch jene Reaktionen hervorruft, ( die ich nicht verteidige ) ist jedoch bestenfalls naiv.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin gar kein Fan von Amouranth, von ihren Inhalten, wie sie sich präsentiert, etc. Aber es ist absolut ihre Entscheidung, wie sie sich zeigen will. Und ihr Auftreten hat natürlich auch was, mit ihrer Followerzahl zu tun. Aber: Arbeits- und Privatleben dürfen nicht vermischt werden. Eine Schauspielerin, die Offenherzige Rollen spielt, darf sich doch auch beschweren, wenn sie jemand zu einem privaten Treffen zwingen will. Und eine Frau, die sich für Geld auszieht, darf trotzdem nicht vergewaltigt werden.
> Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass man Leute wie Objekte behandeln darf, nur weil sie mit dem zur Schau stellen ihrer Körper Geld verdienen, denn das tuen sie ausschließlich in ihrer Arbeitszeit. Selbst wenn es ihr sehr viel Spaß macht, ist es ihre Sache, wann sie arbeitet und wann nicht (als Selbstständige).


Einiges soweit richtig. Aber auch reichlich naiv…ich benutze das Wort heute recht häufig, merke ich gerade.
Bei einer öffentlichen Person ist es unheimlich schwer, zwischen privat und nicht privat zu trennen. Wer damit ein Problem hat, also dass Vermischungen zustande kommen, sollte sich überlegen, ob er den richtigen Job hat.
Sich öffentlich zeigen, wie auch immer ist ok, dann muss aber auch eine öffentliche Reaktion einkalkuliert werden. Und es kann mir keiner sagen, dass sie das nicht tut.
Niemand sollte zum Objekt reduziert werden, vollkommen richtig. Dann darf ich mich aber auch nicht zum Objekt machen.
Wie sich sich öffentlich zeigt…naja, so ganz in ihrem eigenen Ermessen ist das nicht. Es gibt klare Regeln in Bezug darauf, dass auch Minderjährige zuschauen können.


----------



## Sagittariuz (18. November 2021)

"Amouranth: Twitch-Streamerin berichtet von Drohungen und anzüglichen Angeboten"

Bei aller Liebe, aber der ganze Kanal und dessen Inhalt ist ein anzügliches Angebot.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin gar kein Fan von Amouranth, von ihren Inhalten, wie sie sich präsentiert, etc. Aber es ist absolut ihre Entscheidung, wie sie sich zeigen will. Und ihr Auftreten hat natürlich auch was, mit ihrer Followerzahl zu tun. Aber: Arbeits- und Privatleben dürfen nicht vermischt werden. Eine Schauspielerin, die Offenherzige Rollen spielt, darf sich doch auch beschweren, wenn sie jemand zu einem privaten Treffen zwingen will.


Dafür, dass man jetzt sagt/schreibt, dass Streamer nur Schauspieler oder Kunstfiguren sind, haltet ihr aber grade relativ viel von ihren Meinungen. 

Wie das Privattreffen abging, ist dann was anders und eben: Privat.
Was sie wiederum öffentlich gemacht hat.
Das ist dann aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2021)

Twitch scheint mittlerweile wirklich zur Pornoseite zu werden. Ich war grad mal auf der Seite, geb Amouranth ein und da wurden noch andere vorgeschlagen. Ich klick da mal eins an, dann kam das: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Irgendwelche Frauen, die die Mikros ablecken und ins Mikro stöhnen. WTF?!?!

So etwas gehört auf eine Pornoseite, aber nicht dorthin.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So etwas gehört auf eine Pornoseite, aber nicht dorthin.


Alles freie Meinungsäusserung. Ganz normales Verhalten anscheinend. Und ja keine anzüglichen Kommentare.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dafür, dass man jetzt sagt/schreibt, dass Streamer nur Schauspieler oder Kunstfiguren sind, haltet ihr aber grade relativ viel von ihren Meinungen.
> 
> Wie das Privattreffen abging, ist dann was anders und eben: Privat.
> Was sie wiederum öffentlich gemacht hat.
> Das ist dann aber ein anderes Thema.


Genau das ist der Punkt.
Die guten Streamer und die bösen Reaktionen und Kommentare.
Mal ehrlich, um was genau geht es der Dame eigentlich? Was genau bezweckt sie mit ihren Streams?
Schnöder Mammon, das ist alles. Wird woanders Neukundenakquise genannt.  
Ihre Darbietungen, die Reaktionen darauf, die Empörung auf die Reaktionen…all das ist Teil eines Spieles, IHRES Spieles und sie spielt es gut.


----------



## Schalkmund (18. November 2021)

> Amouranth: Twitch-Streamerin berichtet von Drohungen und *anzüglichen Angeboten*



Na, dass überraschter aber jetzt


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2021)

Goldbehangen durch Slums zu spazieren...wenn man da überfallen wird ist das natürlich auch nicht legal.
Aber clever ists danb vom Opfer auch nicht.


----------



## Weissbier242 (18. November 2021)

Naja wenn man sich nackt auf Only Fans präsentiert und twitch nur dafür benutzt um Leute auf die Seite zu locken, sollten anzügliche Angebote nicht verwunderlich sein  
Glaub die hat mal gesagt in einem Monat über 1 Millionen mit only fans damit verdient.


----------



## dacarter2160 (18. November 2021)

Daran ist sie doch selber Schuld, ich kann mich auch nicht auf die Straße stellen und davon ausgehen das mich kein Auto umfährt.


----------



## Weissbier242 (18. November 2021)

Aber nach 2 minuten google findet man ja was sie so treibt auf only fans. Hab da mal "Recherchiert"  Man möge der bitte mal zeigen wie man sich bewegt, das ist ja so amateurhaft haha, gott wer bezahlt dafür die so zu sehen


----------



## AgentDynamic (18. November 2021)

Auch wenn, wie hier schon beschrieben, die Informationslage eher dürftig ist, so ist es dennoch ein kontroverses wenn auch zugleich interessantes Thema.
Interessant im Sinne von Verhaltenspsychologie in sozialen Medien, gesellschaftliche Selbstdarstellung im Kontrast zu, zwar evolutionär bedingten, aber dennoch primitiven Reaktionen gepaart mit einem eklatanten Mangel an Selbstbeherrschung. 

Zu dem vermeintlich unangenehmen Geschäftsessen fehlen wesentlichen Details um genau beurteilen zu können, wer sich wie und warum in welcher Weise falsch verhalten haben sollte.
War es mangelhafte Kommunikation seitens der Dame oder die Abwesenheit einer vernünftigen Erziehung des Gastgebers?
Selbst wenn nichts von alledem zutrifft.
Ist da, wie in ähnlichen Fällen diese Art, nicht eine gewisse Ironie zu erkennen?
Wir leben in Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Ethik und Moral wurden über Jahrzehnte zu filigranen Gebilden aus Beweiskraft, Unschuldsvermutung und aussagekräftigen Zeugen geschmiedet.
Diese Elemente sind der Grundstein einer jeden halbwegs zivilisierten Gesellschaft.
Es ist wie mit der Wissenschaft in Sachen Naturerkundung oder der Demokratie in Dingen der gerechten Führung eines Landes.
Recht und Gesetz sind nicht perfekt aber das beste Mittel was wir haben.
Und dennoch verfallen wir immer wieder in alte Muster zurück.
Dank der Erfindung, die die Welt zum Dorf schrumpfen lässt, verhalten sich viele einerseits, als würde man sich wieder am Lagerfeuer vor der Höhle befinden und um die Gunst des fruchtbarsten Weibchens buhlen.
Selbst wenn das Weibchen ganz deutlich macht, das man gucken aber nichts anfassen darf.
Andererseits lautet der moderne Reflex darauf, einen virtuellen Pranger aufzubauen und die Beschuldigten mit #faulesObst #negativer-social-score zu bombardieren.
Selbst dann, wenn in Wahrheit eine peinliche bis unpassende Situation im schlimmsten Fall vor Gericht hätte gelöst werden können.
Eine rationale, emotionsbefreite Analyse der Situation?
Fehlverhalten von vornerein durch professionelles Auftreten ausschießen?
Fehlanzeige - #social-media-die-waffe-der-unreifen-Persönlichkeiten.

Was das allgemeine Phänomen solcher Ladys auf regulär jugendfreien Plattformen betrifft, so macht wieder einmal die Dosis das Gift, denke ich.
Ein bisschen Haut hier, ein hübsches Dekolleté  da, hat noch niemandem geschadet.
Weder dem pubertierendem, überwiegend männlichen Publikum als auch den reiferen(?) Künstlerinnen. *$$$*
Früher wars die Bravo heute ist es scheinbar Twitch.
Wir "Schmalnasenaffen" sind biologisch so programmiert, diese Verhalten hat uns über Jahrmillionen das Überleben gesichert und wird es auch noch in Zukunft tun.

Jedoch: Je weniger Stoff die schönen Kurven bedeckt oder anderweitig anzüglichen Inhalt darstellt, wie in dem verlinktem Video, umso mehr driftet das ganze ins absurd übertriebene bis ungewollt komische Pseudo-erotische ab.
Wie hier ebenfalls schon geschrieben wurde, es gibt spezielle Seiten für sowas.
Hab ich mal gehört...
Wer taff genug ist, weiß auch dort mit entsprechenden testosteron-sabbernden Reaktionen umzugehen.
Wer dem nicht gewachsen ist, sollte einen Gang zurückschalten und sein Geschäftsmodell nochmal überdenken.
Ich halte Frauen wie Amouranth eigentlich für intelligent genug, um das zu erkennen, ausgehend von ihrem raffiniert flexiblen Umgang mit neuen Regelungen und ihrem Geschäftssinn.

Schlussendlich handelt es sich hierbei aber auch nur um eine, bisweilen bizarre, Stilblüte von vielen, aus den alltäglichen Unarten des Internets und all seinen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob es das schon ist.


Damit hätte sich eigentlich auch jede weitere Debatte darüber erübrigt. Solange das Handeln einer Person nicht als strafrechtlich relevant einzuordnen ist, kann sie in der Tat machen, was sie möchte. Alles andere ist Bevormundung.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich meinte das nicht in Hinblick darauf, was sie derzeit tut oder schon gezeigt hat, sondern dass man pauschal nicht alles machen kann, was man will. Also ich kann öffentlich nicht alles zeigen, was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt. Da schauen auch Minderjährige zu. Thema Pornografie


Was die Frau nebenbei noch macht, kein Plan. Aber was sie auf Twitch macht, ist keine Pornografie. Dort zeigt sie ja weder Nippel, noch Genitalien, deren Zeigen maßgebend für den Begriff Pornografie sind (und ja, das ist entsprechend definiert).

Abgesehen davon... Man kann durchaus darüber diskutieren, inwiefern ihr Content auf Twitch angebracht ist. Ich finde auch nicht, dass es da hin gehört. Aber das ist hier doch gar nicht Thema. Es geht nicht darum, was sie für Content macht.

Hier geht es um Belästigung. Im Endeffekt nicht nur gegenüber Amouranth. Es ist eine *Grundsatzdiskussion*. Amouranth können wir hier mittlerweile eigentlich vollkommen außen vor lassen. Denn selbst wenn sie Mist erzählen sollte, zeigt die Diskussion doch sehr gut auf, an was es gesellschaftlich hinsichtlich des Themas sexueller Belästigung hapert. 

Und zu sagen "So wie die zeigt, braucht sie sich nicht wundern." ist a.) nicht in Ordnung und b.) Victim Blaming. Damit öffnen wir Tür und Tor für Akzeptanz gegenüber Belästigung, Missbrauch und Vergewaltigung. Und letztere sind der nächste logische Schritt.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Das gilt ebenso für Reaktionen darauf.
> Anzunehmen, dass aber eine - wie sage ich es - wiederholt laszive und offensichtlich gewissermaßen auch explizite Darstellung gewisser körperliche Merkmale nicht auch jene Reaktionen hervorruft, ( die ich nicht verteidige ) ist jedoch bestenfalls naiv.


Das wurde bereits mehrfach hier gesagt und mehrfach wurde - auch von mir - bereits mitgeteilt, dass gegenteiliges auch niemand behauptet hat.  Natürlich kann man solche Reaktionen erwarten. Ist halt trotzdem kein Freifahrtschein für Belästigung und ändert nichts daran, dass Belästigung definitiv(!) strafrechtlich relevant ist. Ich versteh die Aussage daher nicht. 

Die Frau kann noch so krassen Scheiß machen und vor der Kamera n 25cm Luller bis zum Anschlag schlucken. Spielt halt nur keine Rolle und der Verweis auf ihren Content ist letztlich nichts anderes als der Versuch Belästigung zu relativieren und ihr die Schuld zu geben.

Zu sagen "Muss sie das tun? Warum tut sie das auch? Kann doch was anderes machen? Was macht sie auch so n Content" ist eine Schuldzuweisung und damit nimmt man automatisch Täter in den Schutz. Und das kann nicht sein. Auch Frauen, die mit sexuellem Content arbeiten, haben das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und darauf, nicht belästigt zu werden. Der Content und die Selbstdarstellung (ob nun im Internet oder auf der Straße) hat dabei keinerlei Relevanz.

Die Frage sollte also nicht lauten "Was hat sie für Signale gesendet?". Diese Frage geht automatisch mit Täter/Opfer-Umkehr einher. Die Frage sollte lauten "Hat der Täter sie belästigt und wenn ja, was ist die angemessene Strafe?"


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Damit hätte sich eigentlich auch jede weitere Debatte darüber erübrigt. Solange das Handeln einer Person nicht als strafrechtlich relevant einzuordnen ist, kann sie in der Tat machen, was sie möchte. Alles andere ist Bevormundung.
> 
> 
> Was die Frau nebenbei noch macht, kein Plan. Aber was sie auf Twitch macht, ist keine Pornografie. Dort zeigt sie ja weder Nippel, noch Genitalien, deren Zeigen maßgebend für den Begriff Pornografie sind (und ja, das ist entsprechend definiert).
> ...


Na, spielst wohl gerne den Erklärbär, was?
Sorry, bin unterwegs beim lesen weggenickt…was? Wo? Wie? Egal…
Ach so, Amouranth…ja, was soll man da sagen? Die Frau hat gewaltig eins am Sträußchen, that‘s it.


----------



## Vordack (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Eine Frau kann auch nackt rum laufen. Das gibt niemandem das Recht, sie zu belästigen.


Aber ich denke für eine Anzeige wegen "Erregung öffentlicher Ärgernis" oder so würd es reichen. Bin kein Anwalt. Ich glaube das von mir zitierte ist nicht korrekt, gibt aber mit Sicherheit einen Paragraphen der sowas in Betracht zieht.

Nur so nebenbei.

Ich find sie geil


----------



## MarcHammel (19. November 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber ich denke für eine Anzeige wegen "Erregung öffentlicher Ärgernis" oder so würd es reichen. Bin kein Anwalt. Ich glaube das von mir zitierte ist nicht korrekt, gibt aber mit Sicherheit einen Paragraphen der sowas in Betracht zieht.
> 
> Nur so nebenbei.
> 
> Ich find sie geil


Ich denke schon, dass Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses bei dem Beispiel ziehen würde, aber es ging mir ja auch mehr darum, dass das aus Frauen kein Freiwild für Belästigungen macht. ^^ 



General-Lee schrieb:


> Na, spielst wohl gerne den Erklärbär, was?
> Sorry, bin unterwegs beim lesen weggenickt…was? Wo? Wie? Egal…


Da kann man mal klatschen. Aber auch nur, weil du vermutlich die Namen deiner Eltern vergessen musstest, um dir diesen Witz aus dem Internet raus zu suchen und ihn dir merken zu können.

 



General-Lee schrieb:


> Ach so, Amouranth…ja, was soll man da sagen? Die Frau hat gewaltig eins am Sträußchen, that‘s it.


Denn worum es eigentlich geht, scheinst du in der Tat nicht gecheckt zu haben. Und nein, es geht hier nicht um Amouranth als Person. 

Ich hab dich jetzt aber auch auf die Ignore-Liste gesetzt. Mir ist das nun zu dumm.


----------



## Vordack (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses bei dem Beispiel ziehen würde, aber es ging mir ja auch mehr darum, dass das aus Frauen kein Freiwild für Belästigungen macht. ^^



Klar ist mir bewusst worums Dir geht. Bin da bei Dir. Aber das Beispiel mit ne Frau kann nackt rumlaufen war mMn eben Quark weil ich kann auch jemanden erschiessen... 

edit:  eingefügt


----------



## MarcHammel (19. November 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Klar ist mir bewusst worums Dir geht. Bin da bei Dir. Aber das Beispiel mit ne Frau kann nackt rumlaufen war mMn eben Quark weil ich kann auch jemanden erschiessen...
> 
> edit:  eingefügt


Bei Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses fallen die Strafen allerdings nicht allzu hoch aus, da das recht breit gefächert ist und sich nicht nur auf nackte Tatsachen beschränkt. ^^ 

Frauen können, meines Wissens nach, für exhibitionistische Handlungen, die deutlich schärfer bestraft werden, nicht belangt werden. Das Gesetz gilt nur für Männer.


----------



## schokoeis (19. November 2021)

Wenn alle anderen mit den Konsequenzen ihres Handels klarkommen müssen, muss diese Frau das auch. Als wenn ihr das nicht bewusst wäre. Aber mit dem Rumgeheule hat sie noch mal Aufmerksamkeit bei Leuten generiert, die sie normalerweise nicht kennen würden. Ganz unabhängig davon, das sie schon lange hätte permanent von Twitch gebannt sein müssen. Aber Twitch verdient wohl auch ordentlich an ihr.


----------



## Frullo (19. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin gar kein Fan von Amouranth, von ihren Inhalten, wie sie sich präsentiert, etc. Aber es ist absolut ihre Entscheidung, wie sie sich zeigen will. Und ihr Auftreten hat natürlich auch was, mit ihrer Followerzahl zu tun. Aber: Arbeits- und Privatleben dürfen nicht vermischt werden. Eine Schauspielerin, die Offenherzige Rollen spielt, darf sich doch auch beschweren, wenn sie jemand zu einem privaten Treffen zwingen will. Und eine Frau, die sich für Geld auszieht, darf trotzdem nicht vergewaltigt werden.
> Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass man Leute wie Objekte behandeln darf, nur weil sie mit dem zur Schau stellen ihrer Körper Geld verdienen, denn das tuen sie ausschließlich in ihrer Arbeitszeit. Selbst wenn es ihr sehr viel Spaß macht, ist es ihre Sache, wann sie arbeitet und wann nicht (als Selbstständige).



Ich gebe Dir bei allem was Du sagst recht. Aber gemeinsam zu speisen ist keine auf den privaten Bereich beschränkte Tätigkeit. Geschäftsessen sind nichts unübliches - und aus ihrem Statement geht nicht hervor, dass es mehr hätte sein sollen, bzw. dass ihr Gegenüber eindeutig niedere Absichten hegte. Sie schreibt, es sei ihr nicht wohl dabei gewesen, weswegen sie ihm keine sofortige Antwort habe geben wollen. Warum diese Bedenken dem Gegenüber nicht offen äussern? Oder meinetwegen auch klipp und klar kommunizieren, dass persönliche Treffen mit Geschäftspartnern - eventuell sogar aufgrund vorhergehender negativer Erfahrungen - nicht erwünscht sind? Grenzen klar abstecken ist die beste Basis für gesunde Geschäftsbeziehungen.


----------



## fud1974 (19. November 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Twitch scheint mittlerweile wirklich zur Pornoseite zu werden. Ich war grad mal auf der Seite, geb Amouranth ein und da wurden noch andere vorgeschlagen. Ich klick da mal eins an, dann kam das:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum WTF? 

Du bist anscheinend völlig entkoppelt von den Entwicklungen der letzten Monate.. 

Nicht böse gemeint, das ist auch nicht mein bevorzugtes Feld, nur muss man (auch ich) dann immer erkennen dass man über ein Gebiet reden will, dessen auch nur halbwegs neue Trends man nicht kennt.

Also mit meinen gefährlichen Halbwissen zusammengefasst:

Das, was du da siehst, ist quasi ein neues (okay, nicht mehr so neues) Untergenre, und du bekommst das in Zusammenhang mit Amouranth angeeigt, weil sie es popularisierte, und wenn sie mit sowas anfängt, dann fangen alle B- und C-Streamerinnen damit auch an.. und kaufen sich das Equipment (in dem Fall das Mikro Equipment für das "ASMR Ear Licking" (so nennt sich das) und wenn sie sich dafür verschulden müssen.

Wahrscheinlich kassierte sie dafür auch einen temporären Ban von Twitch.









						Amouranth has been banned from Twitch, Instagram, and TikTok
					

This is Amouranth’s fifth Twitch ban since 2019.




					dotesports.com
				




So, jetzt bist du wieder altherren-mäßig auf dem Stand wie ich auch, kennst also die Trends von vor ein paar Monaten.

In anderen Worten, nicht WTF, sondern völlig normales Twitch Business heutzutage.. 

(Und ja, gibt natürlich noch ganz viel "normale" Sachen dort, so ist es nicht).


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

Puh ... einige Kommentare hier, vor allem die, die gelöscht wurden, sind echt harter Tobak und die Einstellung von einigen Usern verwundert mich, eben weil ich es so nicht erwartet hätte.   

Amoirgendwas bedient einen Markt, in dem man augenscheinlich gutes Geld verdienen kann. Sie bietet Fotos und Videos von sexuellen Handlungen an, die man gegen Geld "erwerben", sprich sich ansehen kann. So what?!

Das alles rechtfertigt mMn weder Belästigung oder Sprüche wie "selbst schuld" oder "sie hat es doch provoziert". Absolut nein. Wenn eine Frau leicht bekleidet mit ihren Freundinnen feiern bzw. tanzen geht, dann wäre das noch lange kein Grund dies als Freifahrtsschein zu verstehen um hier ggf. zu grabschen oder sonst was. 

Darum verstehe ich die Problematik nicht ... wenn Frauen im Sommer ohne BH mit Top durch die Gegend laufen, muss man auch nicht glotzen oder sich hinstellen "die haben es doch provoziert!". Neeee - haben Sie nicht.

Jeder hat ein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und wenn man hier Spass bei hat ... soll jeder machen.


----------



## devilsreject (19. November 2021)

Alles dreht sich um die Belästigung/Bedrohung (die mit nichts zu rechtfertigen ist!), dabei verliert man völlig das Problem aus dem Blickfeld, junge Menschen sehen das auf einem jugendfreiem Kanal und glauben dann man muss sich so geben und das Verhalten einer Frau wäre normal.... 

Ich habe kein Problem mit Erotik egal in welcher Form, aber nicht überall im Leben muss Erotik enthalten sein, vorallem dann nicht wenn Streamer teilweise erfolgreicher sind als Blockbuster oder Serien, und mehr Follower haben als Superstars. Indem Moment sind solche Menschen auf Vorbilder, in welcher Form auch immer, dass bedeutet aber eben das man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung hat. Auf 18+ kann sie machen was sie will, aber auf Seiten die für die Jugend frei und offen verfügbar sind, sollte man durchaus überlegen solche Inhalte für unter 16 jährige zu sperren, oder gleich eine über 18 Kategorie einführen die entsprechend sicher ist.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Da kann man mal klatschen. Aber auch nur, weil du vermutlich die Namen deiner Eltern vergessen musstest, um dir diesen Witz aus dem Internet raus zu suchen und ihn dir merken zu können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin weit über das Maß menschlichen Vorstellungsvermögens hinaus erschüttert, wirklich.

Was sagt man dazu? Ach…wenigstens weiß ich, wer meine Eltern sind.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Alles dreht sich um die Belästigung/Bedrohung (die mit nichts zu rechtfertigen ist!), dabei verliert man völlig das Problem aus dem Blickfeld, junge Menschen sehen das auf einem jugendfreiem Kanal und glauben dann man muss sich so geben und das Verhalten einer Frau wäre normal....
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem mit Erotik egal in welcher Form, aber nicht überall im Leben muss Erotik enthalten sein, vorallem dann nicht wenn Streamer teilweise erfolgreicher sind als Blockbuster oder Serien, und mehr Follower haben als Superstars. Indem Moment sind solche Menschen auf Vorbilder, in welcher Form auch immer, dass bedeutet aber eben das man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung hat. Auf 18+ kann sie machen was sie will, aber auf Seiten die für die Jugend frei und offen verfügbar sind, sollte man durchaus überlegen solche Inhalte für unter 16 jährige zu sperren, oder gleich eine über 18 Kategorie einführen die entsprechend sicher ist.


... ohne das jetzt verharmlosen oder rechtfertigen zu wollen, aber es gab früher im Fernsehen eine Werbung von Fa-Duschbad wo man nackte Tatsachen gesehen hat und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das jetzt den ggf. jugendlichen Zuschauern auch nicht das restliche Leben versaut hat. 

Ansonsten steht es doch dem Inhaber der jeweiligen Streamingplattform frei die Regeln festzusetzen und auch durchzusetzen. Amoirgendwas probiert das maximal mögliche auszuloten und rauszuholen, d.h. der Streamer ist nicht für den Jugendschutz verantwortlich sondern die Plattform, wo die Inhalte zu sehen sind.


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder hat ein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und wenn man hier Spass bei hat ... soll jeder machen.


Da bin ich bei Dir und in einer idealen Welt könnte man das auch so machen und wir hätten sehr viel weniger Probleme.
Provokantes Auftreten erzeugt meist auch provokante Situationen, oder nicht?
Es gibt einfach zu viele Idioten, welche sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
Wie oft haben wir hier schon den Kopf geschüttelt über das Waffengesetz in den USA.
Auch das funktioniert theoretisch... aber Hohlköpfe gibts immer (ist aber ein andere Thema... ging mir nur um Idealzustand und was Realität ist)

Nochmals zu meinem Vergleich mit Goldbehangen , nachts durch Slums zu spazieren:
Was wäre da Dein erster Gedanke, wenn so eine Person überfallen würde?

Es ist ja schon was anderes (mMn), wenn sich Frauen "aufpeppen" um zusammen tanzen zu gehen und sowas hier.
Meist trifft man sich mit gleichgesinnten für einen spassigen Abend.

Ja, ist jetzt sehr überspitzt ausgedrückt:
Würdest Du Deiner Frau/Freundin/Tochter empfehlen, in Indien alleine mit knapper Kleidung alleine rumzureisen?
Auch da ist Vergewaltigung nicht erlaubt.


----------



## fud1974 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darum verstehe ich die Problematik nicht ... wenn Frauen im Sommer ohne BH mit Top durch die Gegend laufen, muss man auch nicht glotzen oder sich hinstellen "die haben es doch provoziert!". Neeee - haben Sie nicht.



Genau.

Es geht nur darum dass sich aber auch keiner wundern darf, WENN die entsprechenden Leute ankommen und  glotzen und entsprechende Sprüche bringen.

Das eine ist nicht mit dem anderen zu verwechseln.. wir sollten nicht Täter-Opfer-Umkehr (die Mist ist) verwechseln mit Sachen wenn Leute, von denen ich aufgrund ihres Auftretens vermute dass sie genau wissen, was sie tun, so tun als wären sie überrascht gewesen was für Reaktionen sie provoziert haben (auch wenn die Reaktionen nicht okay sind).

Dann muss man umgekehrt vermuten dass sie bewusst das ganze instrumentalisieren, und dann tun sie der Lösung des Grundproblems keinen Gefallen.


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ohne das jetzt verharmlosen oder rechtfertigen zu wollen, aber es gab früher im Fernsehen eine Werbung von Fa-Duschbad wo man nackte Tatsachen gesehen hat und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das jetzt den ggf. jugendlichen Zuschauern auch nicht das restliche Leben versaut hat.


Ha!
BEHAUPTUNG!!!!
Stundenlanges Warten auf diese Werbung in meiner Jugendzeit hat mich geprägt.
Ich kann auch noch heute nicht mehr ohne Werbeunterbrechung  (TV-schauen)

Aber da ist doch schon was dran:
So eine Werbung heutzutage ->Dünnes Eis.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ohne das jetzt verharmlosen oder rechtfertigen zu wollen, aber es gab früher im Fernsehen eine Werbung von Fa-Duschbad wo man nackte Tatsachen gesehen hat und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das jetzt den ggf. jugendlichen Zuschauern auch nicht das restliche Leben versaut hat.
> 
> Ansonsten steht es doch dem Inhaber der jeweiligen Streamingplattform frei die Regeln festzusetzen und auch durchzusetzen. Amoirgendwas probiert das maximal mögliche auszuloten und rauszuholen, d.h. der Streamer ist nicht für den Jugendschutz verantwortlich sondern die Plattform, wo die Inhalte zu sehen sind.


Ja doch…aber dann soll sie sich hinterher auch nicht über die entsprechenden Reaktionen aufregen.
Herrgottnochmal, ist das so schwer zu kapieren?
Damit muss man leben, wenn man sich in der Öffentlichkeit so präsentiert. Wer damit nicht leben kann, hat den falschen “Job“.
Es geht doch gar nicht um die Verteidigung dieser speziellen Reaktionen, aber unschuldig daran ist die Dame auch nicht. Sie will es doch, ist doch alles Teil ihres Marketingkonzeptes…rafft ihr das nicht?


----------



## devilsreject (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ohne das jetzt verharmlosen oder rechtfertigen zu wollen, aber es gab früher im Fernsehen eine Werbung von Fa-Duschbad wo man nackte Tatsachen gesehen hat und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das jetzt den ggf. jugendlichen Zuschauern auch nicht das restliche Leben versaut hat.


Naja da gibt es schon noch Unterschiede am Strand liegen Frauen auch teilweise ohne BH, am FKK Strand sind se komplett nackt. Nacktheit ist aber nicht das Problem, sondern das bewusste spielen mit Reizen, dass ist es was diese Dame macht.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten steht es doch dem Inhaber der jeweiligen Streamingplattform frei die Regeln festzusetzen und auch durchzusetzen. Amoirgendwas probiert das maximal mögliche auszuloten und rauszuholen, d.h. der Streamer ist nicht für den Jugendschutz verantwortlich sondern die Plattform, wo die Inhalte zu sehen sind.


Ja grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber auch Außenstehende können durchaus dafür eintretten das sich eine Plattform, die für Jugendliche zugänglich ist, neue Regeln auferlegt und damit bewusst erotische Inhalte aussperrt. Und das stört schon ein wenig dieser Artikel in dem es eben nur um die arme Dame geht.


----------



## tangusta (19. November 2021)

Es ist immer dasselbe Theater. Was hat so ein Artikel hier überhaupt zu suchen?
Komplett belanglose News über schmuddel Youtuber/Twitch echt jetzt ?! PCG ist sich echt für nichts mehr zu schade. Spielt diese Frau auch Spiele oder hat sie irgendwas damit zu tun?  Klicks um jeden Preis. Ich bin hier echt traurig was aus PCG geworden ist!


----------



## Cobar (19. November 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Nachweise, dass der Typ, mit dem sie sich da getroffen hat bzw. sollte, ihr irgendwelche Angebote gemacht hat oder sie dazu gezwungen hat?
nein, Drohungen oder auch irgendwelche sexuellen belästigungen hat niemand verdient, aber das hier köntne ebenso alles auch erfunden sein, weil sie so mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.
Stellt euch mal vor, die Situation wäre andersrum, da würde man sich vermutlich nicht einmal die Mühe machen eine News zu schreiben, aber eine Frau, die von irgendwem angeblich belästigt wurde? Oh man, da muss gleich drüber berichtet werden, ganz besonders wenn es sich dabei auch noch um irgendeine großbusige Streamerin handelt, deren Name im Titel nochmal deutlich mehr Klicks bringt.

Wir erinnern uns an Johnny Depp, bei dem Amber Heard jahrelang mehr geglaubt wurde, dass er sie verprügelt hätte (trotz Tonaufnahme, in der sie das ganz offen sagt), weil... ja, sie ist ja eine Frau und da muss das wohl so sein, wie sie sagt.
Seltsamerweise wird hier auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion bestanden, aber dabei außenvor gelassen, dass es auch noch andere Themen gibt, wie etwa die reine Anschuldigung, die hier schon dazu führt, dass die arme und sonst so unschuldige Amouranth hier die Opferrolle bekommt, denn (ihr ahnt es vielleicht schon) sie ist ja eine Frau und da wird es wohl stimmen, wenn sie sagt, sie wurde belästigt.
Ich weiß, das ist eine Annahme, die man super einfach einnehmen kann, aber ich denke nicht, dass hier irgendeine der beiden Seiten unschuldig ist und beide zumidnest eine Mitschuld tragen (wenn es denn überhaupt so passiert ist).
Wir wissen ja schließlich, wie sehr solche Anschuldigungen Leben und Karrieren zerstören können, einige Beispiele gibt es ja über die Jahre (z.B. Kachelmann, Depp, ...), bei denen der Erzählung der Frau von den Medien sofort geglaubt wurde und dadurch Karrieren zerstört wurden, obwohl es frei erfunden war.

Ich würde mir hier also etwas mehr Zurückhaltung und Recherche von der PCG wünschen. Man hätte zumindest mal in einem Satz schreiben können, dass Amouranth hier bloße Behauptungen erzählt und das bleiben sie, bis sie irgendetwas davon auch beweisen kann. Hier wird immer groß für Gleichberechtigung und alles eingetreten, aber bei sowas ist das dann plötzlich gar nicht mehr so wichtig, denn das "wird schon so stimmen"?

Wie sehen die Redakteure hier das Thema? Sollte man solche Dinge einfach glauben, nur weil sie irgendeine Twitch Trulla erzählt oder sollte man hier auch der männlichen Seite zusprechen, dass hier eben nicht einfach eine Hexenjagd veranstaltet werden sollte, solange es eben nur Behauptungen sind? Wenn schon Gleichberechtigung, dann bitte nicht da aufhören, wo man einfache Klicks abgreifen kann, weil es eben gerade so passt.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ja doch…aber dann soll sie sich hinterher auch nicht über die entsprechenden Reaktionen aufregen.
> Herrgottnochmal, ist das so schwer zu kapieren?


... an der Stelle nochmal mein Verweis mit dem knappen Feieroutfit von Frauen. Wenn sich jemand in ein Minikleid wirft, damit tanzen geht, dann dürfte sie sich deiner Meinung nach auch nicht darüber aufregen angemacht und ggf. angegrapscht zu werden?! Weil, ihr hätte ja klar sein müssen dass so ein knappes Outfit bei Männern irgendetwas hervorruft?!

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen aber das ist ewig gestriges Denken.



> Es geht doch gar nicht um die Verteidigung dieser speziellen Reaktionen, aber unschuldig daran ist die Dame auch nicht. Sie will es doch, ist doch alles Teil ihres Marketingkonzeptes…rafft ihr das nicht?


Raffst du es nicht, dass sie selbst dann nicht belästigt und bedroht werden muss?


----------



## tangusta (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... an der Stelle nochmal mein Verweis mit dem knappen Feieroutfit von Frauen. Wenn sich jemand in ein Minikleid wirft, damit tanzen geht, dann dürfte sie sich deiner Meinung nach auch nicht darüber aufregen angemacht und ggf. angegrapscht zu werden?! Weil, ihr hätte ja klar sein müssen dass so ein knappes Outfit bei Männern irgendetwas hervorruft?!
> 
> Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen aber das ist ewig gestriges Denken.
> 
> ...


Hat er irgendwas von angrabschen gesagt oder wie ?
Wenn sie jemand an macht bwz. mit ihr flirtet ist das ja auch super tragisch.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Naja da gibt es schon noch Unterschiede am Strand liegen Frauen auch teilweise ohne BH, am FKK Strand sind se komplett nackt. Nacktheit ist aber nicht das Problem, sondern das bewusste spielen mit Reizen, dass ist es was diese Dame macht.


Das hat ja auch niemand bestritten, aber sie zeigt wenig(er) Haut und, ich wiederhole mich, ich sehe hier Twitch in der Pflicht dem Einhalt zu gebieten.



> Ja grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber auch Außenstehende können durchaus dafür eintretten das sich eine Plattform, die für Jugendliche zugänglich ist, neue Regeln auferlegt und damit bewusst erotische Inhalte aussperrt. Und das stört schon ein wenig dieser Artikel in dem es eben nur um die arme Dame geht.


Absolut. Nur finde ich es eben verkehrt auf die Dame zu zeigen und zu sagen "die sorgt für den moralischen Verfall", sondern, so wie du es auch schon meintest, muss man auf Twitch und all die anderen Plattformen zeigen ... mir kann niemand erzählen dass bei Twitch das noch nicht vorgedrungen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

tangusta schrieb:


> Hat er irgendwas von angrabschen gesagt oder wie ?


Ich habe das gesagt und damit die Frage (!) in den Raum geworfen bzw. ableitend von der Logik von General-Lee, ob die Frauen dann auch selbst schuld sind.

Übrigens steht da angemacht bzw. angegrapscht, erweitere dies gern durch belästigt. Danke!


----------



## LOX-TT (19. November 2021)

Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen ob manche Leute mit ihren veralteten Ansichten nie im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habe das gesagt und damit die Frage (!) in den Raum geworfen bzw. ableitend von der Logik von General-Lee, ob die Frauen dann auch selbst schuld sind.
> 
> Übrigens steht da angemacht bzw. angegrapscht, erweitere dies gern durch belästigt. Danke!


Doch, in Ihrem Fall bleibe ich dabei. Sie ist auch selber dran Schuld, weil sie es aufgrund ihres Marketings so will und gezielt provoziert.
Indem man dann noch die Frau in Schutz nimmt und ihr moralisch höchst verwerfliches Verhalten verteidigt, konterkariert man übrigens all die Frauen, die tatsächlich unschuldig Opfer von sexueller Belästigung sind.


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen ob manche Leute mit ihren veralteten Ansichten nie im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind.


Evtl interpretierst Du da auch was falsch.
Ich glaube NIEMAND HIER findet das Verhalten von Grabschern & co gut.

Auch an Dich die Frage:
Also Frau, alleine halbnackt durch Indien (ja, sorry für diesen stereotypen vergleich) wandern.
Kluge Idee?


----------



## King-Cobra (19. November 2021)

Lohnt es sich noch Popcorn zu holen, oder ist die Show hier schon vorbei?


----------



## michinebel (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens steht da angemacht bzw. angegrapscht, erweitere dies gern durch belästigt. Danke!


Angrabschen da sind wir uns wohl alle einig geht gar nicht, angemacht im Sinne von flirten? Also wenn man in einen Club zum tanzen geht muss man wirklich damit rechnen das man angeflirtet wird, Belästigung wäre es für mich erst wenn man nach einer Abfuhr nicht locker lässt.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Doch, in Ihrem Fall bleibe ich dabei. Sie ist auch selber dran Schuld, weil sie es aufgrund ihres Marketings so will und gezielt provoziert.


... sie möchte, weil sie wenig bis kaum Klamotten zeigt, also mehr nackte Haut, so ein Verhalten? 

Interessante Logik.



> Indem man dann noch die Frau in Schutz nimmt und ihr moralisch höchst verwerfliches Verhalten verteidigt, konterkariert man übrigens all die Frauen, die tatsächlich unschuldig Opfer von sexueller Belästigung sind.


Watt? 🤣

Moralisch höchst verwerflich?! Ist das dein Ernst? In welchem Jahrhundert bist du bitte gestrandet. Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand, verharmlost hier etwas oder nimmt wen in Schutz, sondern es ist eine allgemeine Frage zu diesem Thema ... sind Frauen selbst schuld?! Solche Äußerungen, die ja hier auch McDrake mit dem Indien-Beispiel provozieren möchte, waren übrigens auch schon in einigen Urteilen in Berlin Gegenstand von hitzigen Diskussionen.

Fakt ist: knappe Outfits oder lazzive Posen und Gesten sind kein Freifahrtsschein für "Gehirn aus, Penis an!". Absolut nicht.

Ändert natürlich auch nichts am gesunden Menschenverstand, siehe Beispiel von Indien, oder der Anpassung wg. kulturellen Unterschieden: ich war mit meiner Frau im Jahr 2009 in Dubai, wir haben in einer Mall Händchen(!) gehalten beim Rolletreppe fahren, es kam sofort ein Wächter an der uns nett, aber sehr bestimmt darauf hingewiesen hat, dass das in der Form hier nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

michinebel schrieb:


> Angrabschen da sind wir uns wohl alle einig geht gar nicht, angemacht im Sinne von flirten? Also wenn man in einen Club zum tanzen geht muss man wirklich damit rechnen das man angeflirtet wird, Belästigung wäre es für mich erst wenn man nach einer Abfuhr nicht locker lässt.


... wenn man jemand aufgrund des Outfits unterstellt er sei leicht zu haben, wäre für Sex hier, macht dämliche Sprüche "Geile Titten!" [...] ist das schon Belästigung.


----------



## tangusta (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sie möchte, weil sie wenig bis kaum Klamotten zeigt, also mehr nackte Haut, so ein Verhalten?
> 
> Interessante Logik.
> 
> ...


----------



## michinebel (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wenn man jemand aufgrund des Outfits unterstellt er sei leicht zu haben, wäre für Sex hier, macht dämliche Sprüche "Geile Titten!" [...] ist das schon Belästigung.


Wenn du das unter flirten verstehen würdest dann ja, ich verstehe unter flirten jedenfalls was anderes.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

michinebel schrieb:


> Wenn du das unter flirten verstehen würdest dann ja, ich verstehe unter flirten jedenfalls was anderes.


... wo steht das, also das ich so ein Verhalten als Flirten verstehen würde? Es steht doch im Text: [...] das ist Belästigung.


----------



## michinebel (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wo steht das, also das ich so ein Verhalten als Flirten verstehen würde? Es steht doch im Text: [...] das ist Belästigung.


Du hast auf meinen Post geantwortet wo ich sagte das man damit rechnen muss das man angeflirtet wird wenn man in einem Club zum tanzen geht, mir kam es eher so vor als ob du mir unterstellst das ich solche Sprüche als flirten abtun würde.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

michinebel schrieb:


> Du hast auf meinen Post geantwortet wo ich sagte das man damit rechnen muss das man angeflirtet wird wenn man in einem Club zum tanzen geht, mir kam es eher so vor als ob du mir unterstellst das ich solche Sprüche als flirten abtun würde.


... vllt. solltest du meinen Beitrag nochmal lesen. Nein, ich habe weder dir etwas unterstellt noch habe ich behauptet das dies unter Flirten zählt, sondern meine Aufzählung als Belästigung. Das war meine Antwort bzgl. Begrapschen und das damit eine Belästigung bereits vorher stattfindet.


----------



## Cobar (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Moralisch höchst verwerflich?! Ist das dein Ernst? In welchem Jahrhundert bist du bitte gestrandet. Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand, verharmlost hier etwas oder nimmt wen in Schutz, sondern es ist eine allgemeine Frage zu diesem Thema ... sind Frauen selbst schuld?! Solche Äußerungen, die ja hier auch McDrake mit dem Indien-Beispiel provozieren möchte, waren übrigens auch schon in einigen Urteilen in Berlin Gegenstand von hitzigen Diskussionen.


Ich setze dem jetzt einfach hier nochmal (oben scheint die Frage ja niemand gesehen zu haben oder passt einfach nicht in die eigene Argumentation?) meine Frage danach dagegen, ob man Frauen denn alles direkt glauben müsste und daher sofort ausgeht, dass der Typ denn tatsächlich irgendwas gemacht hätte? Meine Beispiele waren etwa Depp oder Kachelmann, die uns zeigen, dass man nicht sofort alles glauben sollte, nur weil eine Person sagt, "aber der wollte doch was von mir" oder "der hat mich doch geschlagen/angefasst/...". Wieso wird also an dersert Stelle nicht hinterfragt, ob das denn tatsächlich so war, wie Frau Streamerin es beschreibt? Weil Frauen bei sowas ja nicht lügen würden? Weil Männer ja nur triebgesteuerte Tiere sind?
Wäre es andersrum (also ein mann sich über eine Frau beschwert bzw ihr sowas vorwirft), würdest du dann auch nicht einmal anzweifeln, dass das überhaupt so passiert ist?
Finde ich schon sehr einseitig, was du hier die ganze Zeit von dir gibst und irgendwie doch so gar nicht im Sinne der Gleichberechtigung, die hier offenbar nicht mehr gilt, denn eine Frau wurde ja belästigt und nicht ein Mann. Ansonsten würden doch alle rumschreien, dass er sich nicht so anstellen solle oder?


----------



## michinebel (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... vllt. solltest du meinen Beitrag nochmal lesen. Nein, ich habe weder dir etwas unterstellt noch habe ich behauptet das dies unter Flirten zählt, sondern meine Aufzählung als Belästigung. Das war meine Antwort bzgl. Begrapschen und das damit eine Belästigung bereits vorher stattfindet.


Ok dann hacken wir das unter Missverständnis ab. Das eine Belästigung nicht nur körperlich stattfinden kann hab ich auch nie gesagt, ein nicht locker lassen nach einer Abfuhr kann genauso belästigen wie ein dummer Spruch.

Edit: Das wichtigste ist aber immer Kommunikation auch klar zu machen das man kein Interesse hat, dummer Sprüche fallen darunter aber nicht unter flirten.


----------



## MichaelG (19. November 2021)

Für mich provoziert sie das Verhalten der Gegenseite bewußt um Aufmerksamkeit und Clicks zu bekommen.

Sie weiß 100%ig, daß solche Reaktionen kommen würden wenn sie bei Twitch den pubertierenden Kiddies ihre Titten vorhält.

Auch wenn ich deren Verhalten nicht als richtig ansehe. Aber daß es geschehen würde ist so absehbar wie der nächste Titel für den FCB. Und sie hat diese Reaktionen bewußt getriggert und provoziert. Was soll das also ?

Sich jetzt darüber zu wundern ist echt skurril. Und es hat sie keiner angefaßt. Nur blöde Kommentare abgegeben.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. November 2021)

Es hängt halt davon ab, wie geflirtet wird. Ein nettes anreden, ein Getränk spendieren oder fragen(!) ob er/sie mit einem tanzen möchte ist klar okay. Von hinten sich aber ungefragt "antanzen" und die Finger ungefragt anzulegen an diversen Körperstellen (Hintern, Dekoltee) ist absolutes No-Go. Gilt natürlich für beide Geschlechter gleichermaßen. Ne Frau hat einem Fremden genausowenig ne Arschklaps zu geben.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich setze dem jetzt einfach hier nochmal (oben scheint die Frage ja niemand gesehen zu haben oder passt einfach nicht in die eigene Argumentation?) meine Frage danach dagegen, ob man Frauen denn alles direkt glauben müsste und daher sofort ausgeht, dass der Typ denn tatsächlich irgendwas gemacht hätte? Meine Beispiele waren etwa Depp oder Kachelmann, die uns zeigen, dass man nicht sofort alles glauben sollte, nur weil eine Person sagt, "aber der wollte doch was von mir" oder "der hat mich doch geschlagen/angefasst/...". Wieso wird also an dersert Stelle nicht hinterfragt, ob das denn tatsächlich so war, wie Frau Streamerin es beschreibt? Weil Frauen bei sowas ja nicht lügen würden? Weil Männer ja nur triebgesteuerte Tiere sind?
> Wäre es andersrum (also ein mann sich über eine Frau beschwert bzw ihr sowas vorwirft), würdest du dann auch nicht einmal anzweifeln, dass das überhaupt so passiert ist?
> Finde ich schon sehr einseitig, was du hier die ganze Zeit von dir gibst und irgendwie doch so gar nicht im Sinne der Gleichberechtigung, die hier offenbar nicht mehr gilt, denn eine Frau wurde ja belästigt und nicht ein Mann. Ansonsten würden doch alle rumschreien, dass er sich nicht so anstellen solle oder?


Ich habe nicht gesehen dass du mich direkt angesprochen hast ... tut mir leid.

Ich äußere mich zum Thema dieser News und zur Diskussion rund um dieses Thema und, so leid es mir tut, es geht doch hier nicht um Vorwürfe oder Benachteiligung von Männern, die unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden. 

Es ging allein darum: Frau zeigt was sie hat, "provoziert" Reaktionen, regt sich darüber auf.  

D.h. deine Frage hat doch überhaupt nichts mit dem hier diskutierten Thema zutun.

Aber ich mag deine Frage dennoch beantworten wollen: es gibt bei mir keine Unterscheidung ob ich etwas für plausibler halte oder nicht, wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt bin ich Selbstständig und habe aktuell 24 Angestellte, breite Mischung von Mann / Frau, jung & alt. 

D.h. wenn jemand zu mir kommen würde, egal ob Mann oder Frau, würde ich diese Äußerung erstmal ernstnehmen und mit den betroffenen Kollegen sprechen, völlig ohne Wertung ob Mann oder Frau das vorgetragen hat. Ich hatte schon Fälle wo eine ältere Kollegin einen jungen Kollegen, den hab ich als Auszubildenden eingestellt und dann übernommen, 'gemobbt' hat. Der Kollege ist knapp 2m groß, blond, läuft an vorderster Front beim Fanclub FC Union mit ... und er stand weinend (!) vor mir.

Der Kollege ist immer noch bei mir ... die Kollegin nicht mehr.


----------



## michinebel (19. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es hängt halt davon ab, wie geflirtet wird. Ein nettes anreden, ein Getränk spendieren oder fragen(!) ob er/sie mit einem tanzen möchte ist klar okay. Von hinten sich aber ungefragt "antanzen" und die Finger ungefragt anzulegen an diversen Körperstellen (Hintern, Dekoltee) ist absolutes No-Go. Gilt natürlich für beide Geschlechter gleichermaßen. Ne Frau hat einem Fremden genausowenig ne Arschklaps zu geben.


Klar einfach anfassen ist ein no Go immer. Das selbst bei einem anreden manche schon allergisch reagieren ist was anderes und vielleicht den Idioten geschuldet mit den dummen Sprüchen.


----------



## tangusta (19. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es hängt halt davon ab, wie geflirtet wird. Ein nettes anreden, ein Getränk spendieren oder fragen(!) ob er/sie mit einem tanzen möchte ist klar okay. Von hinten sich aber ungefragt "antanzen" und die Finger ungefragt anzulegen an diversen Körperstellen (Hintern, Dekoltee) ist absolutes No-Go. Gilt natürlich für beide Geschlechter gleichermaßen. Ne Frau hat einem Fremden genausowenig ne Arschklaps zu geben.



Komisch aber das ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert. Aber da ist es irgendwie überhaupt kein Problem. Intressiert keine SAU! War mir auch unangenehm. Sie hat nur gelacht. Mehr als ein kurzes "ey!" war von meiner Seite aus auch nicht drin.


----------



## Cobar (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesehen dass du mich direkt angesprochen hast ... tut mir leid.
> 
> Ich äußere mich zum Thema dieser News und zur Diskussion rund um dieses Thema und, so leid es mir tut, es geht doch hier nicht um Vorwürfe oder Benachteiligung von Männern, die unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte nicht dich direkt angesprochen, sondern wollte allgemein mal die Meinung der Redaktion und Mods hier dazu hören (du warst hier nur zufällig derjenige, der sich sehr an der Diskussion beteiligte), denn seltsamerweise werden solche Vorwürfe hier immer nur dann thematisiert, wenn es eine Frau (in diesem Fall eben Amouranth) betrifft und gerade hier im Thread wird in die Richtung argumentiert, dass Amouranth ja vollkommen unschuldig sei (was ich weder belegen noch widerlegen kann) und dennoch wird davon ausgegangen, dass es wohl auf jeden Fall so gewesen sein wird, was ich für eine sehr naive und einseitige Sichtweise halte und das hier sogar im Besonderen, wenn es sich um Amouranth handelt, die ihr Geld mit dem Überschreiten von Grenzen auf Twitch oder eben Onlyfans verdient, wodurch solche Skandale sie nur noch ganz bewusster überall in die Newsseiten bringen.

Ich denke, Amouranth weiß extrem gut, wie sie sich gibt, wie sie zu proviozieren hat und Skandale so aufsetzt, dass sie im gespräch bleibt. Als Geschäftsfrau muss sie ein absoluter Profi sein, sonst hätte sie es mit der Masche nicht so weit gebracht, wie man an unzähligen anderen Streamerinnern sieht, die ihr offenbar nacheifern und doch nicht aus ihrer kleinen Schmuddelecke rauskommen, um ein großer Star auf der Platform zu werden.

Ich möchte nur eben anmerken, dass man auch einer Amouranth nicht alles einfach glauben sollte, besonders wenn sie solche Vorwürfe macht ohen irgendetwas davon auch nachweisen zu können. Gerade weil sie eine so gute geschäftsfrau ist, die sich in ihrem Bereich extrem gut auskennt, weiß sie eben, wie sie solche Twitter Posts ganz einfach für sich nutzen kann und nichts anderes sehe ich hier, wenn sie nicht irgendetwas davon auch nachweisen kann und das fehlt hier. Daher finde ich es schade, dass hier meiner Ansicht nach etwas einseitig berichtet wird ohne das auch mal zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sie möchte, weil sie wenig bis kaum Klamotten zeigt, also mehr nackte Haut, so ein Verhalten?
> 
> Interessante Logik.
> 
> ...


Weißt du was? Ich bleibe einfach in meinem Jahrhundert, Du/Ihr bleibt auf eurem hohen Ross, bevor Du noch Schnappatmung bekommst.
Niemand hat hier sexuelle Belästigung (die auch tatsächlich stattfindet) verteidigt, gutgeheißen oder verharmlost, weil Du es so hinstellst.
Das hat auch nichts mit Jahrhunderten zu tun. Was soll dieses Totschlagargument ständig?
Konterkarieren heißt übrigens nicht Verharmlosung.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

@General-Lee 
Tut mir leid, aber bei Begriffen wie "moralisch höchst verwerflich" habe ich eben das Gefühl, dass du scheinbar der guten alten Zeit hinterher trauerst wo der Mann der Macher war und die Frau zu Hause am Herd zu stehen hat, übertrieben ausgedrückt.

Wenn du es anders meinen solltest, bitte, um so besser. Aber es kommt eben so rüber & nein, ich habe auch nicht behauptet das jemand hier sexuelle Belästigung gutheißt, sondern das ich die Diskussion, nun ja, eben diskussionswürdig finde. 

Übrigens hab ich kein hohes Ross ... sondern einen schwarzen AMG.


----------



## Toni (19. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum dass sich aber auch keiner wundern darf, WENN die entsprechenden Leute ankommen und glotzen und entsprechende Sprüche bringen.


Man darf sich aber ärgern. Und es ändert sich auch nichts, wenn man sein Schicksal einfach so hinnimmt und sich der Gesellschaftlichen Meinung unterwirft. Wundern tut man sich nicht, aber wünschen, dass man als Frau im Sommer vielleicht ebenfalls Oberkörperfrei rumlaufen kann, wenn es super heiß ist.


Cobar schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Redakteure hier das Thema? Sollte man solche Dinge einfach glauben, nur weil sie irgendeine Twitch Trulla erzählt oder sollte man hier auch der männlichen Seite zusprechen, dass hier eben nicht einfach eine Hexenjagd veranstaltet werden sollte, solange es eben nur Behauptungen sind? Wenn schon Gleichberechtigung, dann bitte nicht da aufhören, wo man einfache Klicks abgreifen kann, weil es eben gerade so passt.





Cobar schrieb:


> Daher finde ich es schade, dass hier meiner Ansicht nach etwas einseitig berichtet wird ohne das auch mal zu hinterfragen


Hier möchte ich gerne Einhaken: Da sie keine Namen genannt hat, geht es hier nicht um eine explizite Anschuldigung. In ihrem Text spricht sie an, dass sie befürchtet, dass es Geschäftsleute gibt, die junge Frauen in eine unangenehme Situation bringen und dann über ihr Arbeitsverhältnis Druck aufbauen. Sie weist darauf hin, dass es ok ist, zu bestimmten Dingen nein zu sagen und man sich nicht unprofessionelles Verhalten vorwerfen zu lassen, weil man sich alleine mit einem Mann trifft (den man zudem noch nie gesehen hat).
Also selbst wenn (!) das frei erfunden wäre, ist es keine verwerfliche Botschaft und niemand wird angeprangert.


Frullo schrieb:


> Warum diese Bedenken dem Gegenüber nicht offen äussern?


Prinzipiell stimme ich mit dir über ein, dass offene Kommunikation am besten ist, aber ich habe auch schon selbst Erfahrungen gemacht, wo Männer teilweise sehr aggressiv reagiert haben, wenn man klar nein sagt, oder einen ausfragen. Und ich habe auch viele Bekannte, die solche Erfahrungen gemacht haben, das ist leider gängig


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht dich direkt angesprochen, sondern wollte allgemein mal die Meinung der Redaktion und Mods hier dazu hören (du warst hier nur zufällig derjenige, der sich sehr an der Diskussion beteiligte), denn seltsamerweise werden solche Vorwürfe hier immer nur dann thematisiert, wenn es eine Frau (in diesem Fall eben Amouranth) betrifft und gerade hier im Thread wird in die Richtung argumentiert, dass Amouranth ja vollkommen unschuldig sei (was ich weder belegen noch widerlegen kann) und dennoch wird davon ausgegangen, dass es wohl auf jeden Fall so gewesen sein wird, was ich für eine sehr naive und einseitige Sichtweise halte und das hier sogar im Besonderen, wenn es sich um Amouranth handelt, die ihr Geld mit dem Überschreiten von Grenzen auf Twitch oder eben Onlyfans verdient, wodurch solche Skandale sie nur noch ganz bewusster überall in die Newsseiten bringen.


Naja, Moment. Was heißt thematisiert. Wenn PCG der Meinung ist zu genau der Dame eine News zu bringen mit genau diesem Thema, dann kann ich nichts dafür. D.h. man kann Mods und Usern schwerlich einseitige Berichterstattung vorwerfen, das mal vorab.

Ansonsten: natürlich lotet Amoirgendwas die Grenzen der jeweiligen Plattform maximalst aus, warum auch nicht? Sie verdient sich damit eine güldene Nase, würden wir beide genau so machen. Wie sooft geschrieben von mir: soll Twitch hier einschreiten.

Onlyfans ist damit groß geworden, dass hier Leute sexuelle Inhalte für bzw. gegen Geld anbieten und auch das ist nichts neues, so etwas gab es schon vorher im großen Stil, irgendwas mit Hobby im Namen als Beispiel. 

D.h. es gibt einen Markt und es wird immer wieder jemanden geben, der diesen Markt bedient. Punkt.

Das heißt doch aber nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass nur weil man diesen Markt bedient, sich alles gefallen lassen muss oder wie ein Stück Ware behandelt wird. Eine Ex-Freundin von mir hat bei besagter Hobby-Seite kurzzeitig, einen Monat oder so, ein paar Inhalte veröffentlicht und was hier für Nachrichten kamen, spottet jeder Beschreibung und vllt. ist dies auch der Grund, warum ich so aktiv zu diesem Thema schreibe und da geht es mir nicht um Amoirgendwas, sondern um das generelle Problem bei diesem Thema.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich kein hohes Ross ... sondern einen schwarzen AMG.


Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## LOX-TT (19. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied?


Da sitzen die Pferde(stärken) unter der Motorhaupe


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied?


Ich könnte jetzt schreiben: Ross hoch, AMG niedrig. Aber ...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt schreiben: Ross hoch, AMG niedrig. Aber ...


Du hast es geschrieben…
War ein Scherz…nette Karre. Ich hab ne PS5…ätsch…😜😜😜


----------



## michinebel (19. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Man darf sich aber ärgern. Und es ändert sich auch nichts, wenn man sein Schicksal einfach so hinnimmt und sich der Gesellschaftlichen Meinung unterwirft. Wundern tut man sich nicht, aber wünschen, dass man als Frau im Sommer vielleicht ebenfalls Oberkörperfrei rumlaufen kann, wenn es super heiß ist.


Ich würde jetzt mal Behaupten das bei einem durchtrainierten Mann auch ein Teil der Frauen glotzen würde.


Toni schrieb:


> Prinzipiell stimme ich mit dir über ein, dass offene Kommunikation am besten ist, aber ich habe auch schon selbst Erfahrungen gemacht, wo Männer teilweise sehr aggressiv reagiert haben, wenn man klar nein sagt, oder einen ausfragen. Und ich habe auch viele Bekannte, die solche Erfahrungen gemacht haben, das ist leider gängig


Ich finde offene Kommunikation extrem wichtig, ein klares Nein ist wichtig, das manche nicht mit Ablehung umgehen können ist leider so aber was passiert ohne ein Nein? Sie glauben das ihr Verhalten ok ist oder geduldet wird, den zwischen den Zeilen lesen können viele nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Du hast es geschrieben…
> War ein Scherz…nette Karre. Ich hab ne PS5…ätsch…😜😜😜


Ich hab das schon so mit einem Augenzwinkern verstanden ... alles gut! GZ zur PS5!


----------



## anjuna80 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich kein hohes Ross ... sondern einen schwarzen AMG.


MIt Autos angeben ist übrigens auch "letztes Jahrhundert"


----------



## Strauchritter (19. November 2021)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> MIt Autos angeben ist übrigens auch "letztes Jahrhundert"


Nö, nicht wenn es die richtigen Autos sind


----------



## Cobar (19. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Hier möchte ich gerne Einhaken: Da sie keine Namen genannt hat, geht es hier nicht um eine explizite Anschuldigung. In ihrem Text spricht sie an, dass sie befürchtet, dass es Geschäftsleute gibt, die junge Frauen in eine unangenehme Situation bringen und dann über ihr Arbeitsverhältnis Druck aufbauen. Sie weist darauf hin, dass es ok ist, zu bestimmten Dingen nein zu sagen und man sich nicht unprofessionelles Verhalten vorwerfen zu lassen, weil man sich alleine mit einem Mann trifft (den man zudem noch nie gesehen hat).


In dem Fall: gut gemacht von Amouranth.
Dennoch sehe ich sie primär als Geschäftsfrau, die eben ganz genau weiß, wie sie die Leute um sich herum zu manipulieren hat, um im Geschäft zu bleiben und ihre Präsenz möglichst zu erweitern. Dazu würde ich eben auch so einen Tweet von ihr zählen, selbst wenn sie diese Besorgnis um Kolleginnen tatsächlich haben sollte.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Naja, Moment. Was heißt thematisiert. Wenn PCG der Meinung ist zu genau der Dame eine News zu bringen mit genau diesem Thema, dann kann ich nichts dafür. D.h. man kann Mods und Usern schwerlich einseitige Berichterstattung vorwerfen, das mal vorab.


Habe ich auch nicht gemacht, soweit ich weiß. Mit dem Satz zu einseitiger berichterstattung beziehe ich mich jeweils auf den Autor der News, das ist in diesem Fall zufällig André Linken, kommt aber ebenso auch von anderen Autoren vor.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten: natürlich lotet Amoirgendwas die Grenzen der jeweiligen Plattform maximalst aus, warum auch nicht? Sie verdient sich damit eine güldene Nase, würden wir beide genau so machen. Wie sooft geschrieben von mir: soll Twitch hier einschreiten.


Sehe ich ebenso, dass Twitch endlich mal nicht nur Geldgier zeigen soll, sondern die Plattform endlich mal wieder in eine Richtung (ob Gaming oder Pornos ist dabei egal) lenken soll und nicht versucht hier zweigleisig zu fahren, indem sich große Streamer alles leisten können, während andere direkt gebannt werden für alles mögliche.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Onlyfans ist damit groß geworden, dass hier Leute sexuelle Inhalte für bzw. gegen Geld anbieten und auch das ist nichts neues, so etwas gab es schon vorher im großen Stil, irgendwas mit Hobby im Namen als Beispiel.
> 
> D.h. es gibt einen Markt und es wird immer wieder jemanden geben, der diesen Markt bedient. Punkt.


Natürlich wird es diesen Markt immer geben. Wer sich aber primär mit sowas umgibt, der zieht zwielichtige Gestalten eher an als jemand, der sich klar davon distanziert und das sehe ich bei Amouranth (boah, ist der Name nervig, wenn man ihn zu oft schreibt) eben nicht. Von daher ist es zwar traurig, dass es überhaupt so ist, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist höher, dass solche unmoralischen Angebote aufkommen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass nur weil man diesen Markt bedient, sich alles gefallen lassen muss oder wie ein Stück Ware behandelt wird. Eine Ex-Freundin von mir hat bei besagter Hobby-Seite kurzzeitig, einen Monat oder so, ein paar Inhalte veröffentlicht und was hier für Nachrichten kamen, spottet jeder Beschreibung und vllt. ist dies auch der Grund, warum ich so aktiv zu diesem Thema schreibe und da geht es mir nicht um Amoirgendwas, sondern um das generelle Problem bei diesem Thema.


Naja, dazu könnte ich jetzt meine Sätze aus dem vorherigen Absatz wiederholen, aber das wäre ja langweilig.
Kurz gesagt: Wer sich als Stück Ware darstellt, der muss auch damit rechnen, dass er so behandelt wird, denn durch das eigene Handeln erhöht sich eben diese Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass andere diese Selbstdarstellung als eigene Ansicht behalten. Nein, es rechtfertigt solches Verhalten nicht, aber man sollte sich des Risikos bewusst sein.


----------



## tangusta (19. November 2021)

Der Unsinn gehört hier einfach nicht rein. Fakt ist, es gibt sogut wie jedesmal Arger um das Thema.
Aber die klickgeilheit ist halt an erster Stelle, egal wie belanglos und unwichtig das Thema ist, deswegen ist das eh alles egal. Dazu wird noch immer schön rumgeheuchelt. Und egal was PCG macht, hier sind so einige die finden das eh aus Prinzip gut. Egal wie unnötig der Mist ist.


----------



## Toni (19. November 2021)

michinebel schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt mal Behaupten das bei einem durchtrainierten Mann auch ein Teil der Frauen glotzen würde.


Glotzen ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern abwertende Sprüche (nicht nur von Männern) oder eben Belästigung


michinebel schrieb:


> Ich finde offene Kommunikation extrem wichtig, ein klares Nein ist wichtig, das manche nicht mit Ablehung umgehen können ist leider so aber was passiert ohne ein Nein? Sie glauben das ihr Verhalten ok ist oder geduldet wird, den zwischen den Zeilen lesen können viele nicht.


Das Verhalten wird ja zumeist erst schlimm, wenn ein "Nein" kommt, und wenn man körperlich nun mal schwächer ist, dann fühlt man sich auch schneller bedroht, bzw. hat Angst, dass die Situation kippen könnte. Das ist nicht immer der Fall, aber es kommt eben vor.


tangusta schrieb:


> Aber die klickgeilheit ist halt an erster Stelle, egal wie belanglos und unwichtig das Thema ist, deswegen ist das eh alles egal. Dazu wird noch immer schön rumgeheuchelt.


Die Klickgeilheit kommt daher, dass wir Reichweitenfinanziert sind, dazu kommt demnächst (ein bis zwei Wochen schätze ich) ein größerer Beitrag, wo wir das erklären. Das alternative Modell wäre eine Paywall, die wir aber vermeiden wollen. 
Diskussionen zu dem Thema gibt es bereits https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/wohin-will-die-pc-games.9395297/page-2#post-10408166


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> [...]Naja, dazu könnte ich jetzt meine Sätze aus dem vorherigen Absatz wiederholen, aber das wäre ja langweilig.
> Kurz gesagt: Wer sich als Stück Ware darstellt, der muss auch damit rechnen, dass er so behandelt wird, denn durch das eigene Handeln erhöht sich eben diese Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass andere diese Selbstdarstellung als eigene Ansicht behalten. Nein, es rechtfertigt solches Verhalten nicht, aber man sollte sich des Risikos bewusst sein.


Aber genau darum geht es: warum stellt sich eine Frau als Stück Ware dar, wenn sie z.B. Videos und Fotos von sich gegen Geld verkauft. Klar möchte ich das jetzt auch nicht als Kunst betiteln, aber um den Bogen mal etwas weiter zu spannen: eine Prostituierte, die ihren Körper für Geld verkauft, ist auch keine Ware. Sondern sie ist, hoffentlich, Herrin ihrer selbst.

Das ist der springende Punkt. Aber schlussendlich haben wir wohl dennoch die gleiche Grundansicht: es rechtfertigt so ein Verhalten, egal auf welcher Ebene nicht und ja, wenn man sich hier betätigt, muss man mit so einem Risiko leben.


----------



## michinebel (19. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Glotzen ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern abwertende Sprüche (nicht nur von Männern) oder eben Belästigung


Ok im Zitat gings auch ums glotzen deswegen.


Toni schrieb:


> Das Verhalten wird ja zumeist erst schlimm, wenn ein "Nein" kommt, und wenn man körperlich nun mal schwächer ist, dann fühlt man sich auch schneller bedroht, bzw. hat Angst, dass die Situation kippen könnte. Das ist nicht immer der Fall, aber es kommt eben vor.


Ja das welche bei Ablehnung nur mit Beleidigungen oder schlimmerem reagieren können ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis, ich kann ja verstehen wenn man etwas geknickt ist oder vielleicht auch verletzt, aber darauf mit Verletzung des anderen zu regieren ist einfach armselig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. November 2021)

Ich habe auf Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen, weil es doch sehr viel Text ist, aber dennoch möchte ich an dieser Stelle so ein Gedankenspiel zu den Konsequenzen mancher Kommentare machen. 

Die Dame vermarktet erfolgreich ihren Körper und verkauft Erotik. Das machen auch andere Berufsgruppen, wie z.B. Prostituierte oder Darsteller in Pornofilmen. 
Diese Menschen werden dann u.U. durch andere Menschen belästigt, die ihre Triebe nicht gut unter Kontrolle haben. 

Nun schreiben hier manche Leute:“ Ja nun, das ist zwar nicht ok, aber die Dame provoziert solche Reaktionen, denn es gibt nun einmal Menschen, die ihre Triebe eher mangelhaft kontrollieren können. So sind Menschen halt.“

Die Konsequenz daraus: keine Erotikfilme mehr, keine Prostitution mehr, keine erotischen Streamer mehr? Damit niemand provoziert wird und jemanden belästigt?

Die Rückkehr in keusche und puritanische Zeiten, weil halt manche Menschen ihre Triebe nicht unter Kontrolle haben und es ihnen nicht reicht, sich im Stillen vor dem Bildschirm einen von der Palme zu wedeln, sondern sie die Menschen, die ihnen einen solchen Service bieten, mindestens verbal belästigen müssen?

Ist es das, was ihr wollt?


----------



## devilsreject (19. November 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ist es das, was ihr wollt?


Ist doch quatsch, nur kann sie ja einfach auf den 18+ Portalen bleiben und da ihre Selbstbestimmung leben. Prostituierte stehen auch nicht vor dem Kindergarten und fangen die Väter ab...


----------



## ZeroZerp (19. November 2021)

Kühl analysiert ist ihr Tweet nur ein Ausdruck ihrer Unsicherheit bezüglich des Ablaufes dieser Situation und ihres Handelns dazu.
Sie erklärt ja selbst, dass der Kontakt aufgrund einiger Faktoren als Vertrauenswürdig einzustufen war und die Zusammenarbeit bis zum fragwürdigen Moment "reibungslos" verlief.

Dann kommt der Teil, der in Subjektives Empfinden umschlägt, also die inneren Beweggründe und eine gewisse Hilflosigkeit beleuchtet, welche Sie aber Ihrem Gegenüber offenbar nicht dargelegt hat. Sie übergeht seine Einladung eines Treffens.

Ab jetzt sind alle Optionen offen und den Interpretationen wird freien Lauf gelassen. Dem Text sieht man die inneren Zweifel daran an, richtig gehandelt zu haben, aber auch den großen Wunsch, Bestätigung für ihr eigenes Handeln zu erhalten.

Ohne den genauen Ablauf des Gespräches zu kennen, wäre es hier vermessen, Position zu beziehen, zumal sie ihre eigene Handlungsweise bzw. Ihr Empfinden in einem Moment in Frage stellt, dann aber doch immer wieder durchblitzen lässt, dass das doch ein generelles Problem sei.

Außerdem ging es dem Gegenüber augenscheinlich um die Art und Weise der Kommunikation bzw. hat er sich wohl übergangen gefühlt.
Denn Frau Amouranth erwähnt explizit, dass nicht Zustimmung gefordert war, sondern einfach ein "yes or no", also eine Antwort auf seine direkte Einladung, wobei auch ein Nein als Option nicht ausgeschlossen wurde und dass er ihr nach Ausbleiben einer Antwort unterstellt hat, unprofessionell zu handeln und als Folge dessen die Geschäftsbeziehung "vielleicht" zu beenden.

Wer will schon mit jemandem zusammenarbeiten, der unprofessionell reagiert und einem was weiss ich was unterstellt?
Diese Frage stünde dann auch im Raum.

Sehr viel mehr gibt der Text aber meines Erachtens nicht her, außer dass man vielleicht noch auf die Idee kommen könnte, dass das so eine Art Erklärung für ihren Geschäftspartner darstellen soll, warum sie so gehandelt hat und sie vielleicht auf dieser Basis das ganze nochmal "angehen" könnten.

Zudem verstehe ich hier das "they" nicht:
I continued the conversation about business, not initially responding to his dinner offer, and his tone immediately became aggressive, threatening to end the deal when they thought that I had declined his invitation.
War das Treffen auf ein Essen vielleicht nicht seine Idee, sondern die seiner Firma (they)?

Und wieso bietet Sie nicht an, gleich ihren Manager/Strategieberater/PR- Partner mitzunehmen bzw. das als Voraussetzung für ein derartiges Treffen zu formulieren? Bei ihr reden wir ja nicht mehr von Pillepalle, wenn die Beträge lt. Internet stimmen, mit welchen sie umgeht. Alles ziemlich wirr.


----------



## Frullo (19. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Prinzipiell stimme ich mit dir über ein, dass offene Kommunikation am besten ist, aber ich habe auch schon selbst Erfahrungen gemacht, wo Männer teilweise sehr aggressiv reagiert haben, wenn man klar nein sagt, oder einen ausfragen. Und ich habe auch viele Bekannte, die solche Erfahrungen gemacht haben, das ist leider gängig



Wir sprechen hier aber von einer Geschäftsbeziehung, da ist offene Kommunikation für mich zwingend Basis. Wenn dann mein Geschäftspartner aggressiv auf eine negative, begründete Antwort reagiert, stelle ich die Partnerschaft gleich mal ganz grundsätzlich in Frage.

Und so wie es die Streamerin dargestellt hat, fand der Dinner-Vorschlag nicht bei einem RL-Treffen statt (er ist ja anscheinend von der anderen Küste), sondern mutmasslich wohl eher bei einem Video-Chat - da mag dann verbale Aggression dabei sein, aber dann ist der Fall eh klar und die Video- sowie die Geschäfts-Verbindung wird gekappt. Allenfalls gleich noch eine Anzeige hinterher, falls die Ausfälligkeiten eine solche rechtfertigen.

Ich verstehe durchaus, wenn man sich als Frau bei einer RL-Begegnung allenfalls zurückhält, eine negative Antwort direkt auszusprechen, weil man sich vor der Reaktion fürchtet. Aber ein "Nein" will ausgesprochen sein, um als nein zu gelten - denn andernfalls kann sich der Aggressor im Nachhinein damit rechtfertigen, sie habe ja nur die "hart-rumzukriegen"-Nummer abgezogen. 

Im Zweifel halt immer mit Pfefferspray ausgerüstet sein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. November 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ist doch quatsch, nur kann sie ja einfach auf den 18+ Portalen bleiben und da ihre Selbstbestimmung leben. Prostituierte stehen auch nicht vor dem Kindergarten und fangen die Väter ab...


Das ändert doch nichts an der Belästigung.

Ich glaube, du hast den Kern des Gedankenspiels nicht erfasst.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. November 2021)

Die News gibt einfach viel zu wenig Aufschluss auf das was da wirklich vorgefallen ist oder sein soll. Sollte es juristisch relevant sein kann sie es über den Klageweg probieren   
Jetzt bin ich mit der Justiz in Übersee nicht wirklich vertraut. In D/AUT soll es allerdings schon Urteile gegeben haben, bei der das Milieu der Beteiligten, beim Urteil eine Rolle gespielt hat. Kann man sich in etwas so vorstellen wie wenn zwei Hobbymannschaften gegeneinander Fußball kicken. Da ist halt nicht jeder Schubser strafbar - der Schlag in die Fresse natürlich schon. Wobei es bei einer Provokation durchaus einen "Strafrabatt" geben kann.


----------



## Vordack (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das Gesetz gilt nur für Männer.



Dafug???

Und da wollen wir ernsthaft über Gendergerechtigkeit reden wenn es Gesetze gibt die nur auf ein Gender zutreffen???

Menstruationsurlaub ist was anderes, bei Männern heißt es KK (Kater-Krankschreiben).


----------



## Schimmelkopf (19. November 2021)

Hach wat is dat lustig... Amouranth mal wieder... 

Auszug von ihrer OnlyFans Seite gefällig ?

"TOPLESS VIDEO AND BLO**OB WITH SOMEONE CU****NG ON MY AS* - CHECK MY STORIES AFTER YOU JOIN FOR DETAILS ON HOW TO GET IT!"

Hehe... Amouranth... lustiges Persönchen, hat aber leider einen totalen Dachschaden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> @General-Lee
> Tut mir leid, aber bei Begriffen wie "moralisch höchst verwerflich" habe ich eben das Gefühl, dass du scheinbar der guten alten Zeit hinterher trauerst wo der Mann der Macher war und die Frau zu Hause am Herd zu stehen hat, übertrieben ausgedrückt.
> 
> Wenn du es anders meinen solltest, bitte, um so besser. Aber es kommt eben so rüber & nein, ich habe auch nicht behauptet das jemand hier sexuelle Belästigung gutheißt, sondern das ich die Diskussion, nun ja, eben diskussionswürdig finde.
> ...


Und da wären wir wieder beim Macho...wichtig die dicke Karre einfließen zu lassen - kenn ich. 
Wie ist das eigentlich immer mit dem lustigen Banter mit Nyx...wenn ich mir so deine Aussagen über die Zeit so anschaue, sind die zu einem guten Teil recht sexistisch - wird da dann abgewunken mit "Ist doch nur Spaß?"
Wenn sie morgen auf die Idee kommt zu schreiben, daß sie das schon immer als sexistisch empfindet aber es halt mitgemacht hat, bist du morgen weg vom Fenster. 
Kachelmann läßt grüßen.
Die Handhabung solcher Vorwürfe ist und bleibt bedenklich.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. November 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dafug???
> 
> Und da wollen wir ernsthaft über Gendergerechtigkeit reden wenn es Gesetze gibt die nur auf ein Gender zutreffen???
> 
> Menstruationsurlaub ist was anderes, bei Männern heißt es KK (Kater-Krankschreiben).


Was das angeht, besteht wohl noch Besserungsbedarf. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das ändert doch nichts an der Belästigung.
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast den Kern des Gedankenspiels nicht erfasst.


Den Kern des Ganzen haben so einiger nicht verstanden. 

Und immernoch: Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum man darüber überhaupt diskutieren muss. Belästigung ist strafrechtlich relevant und auch moralisch verwerflich und der Content, den die Betroffene bietet, spielt dafür im Endeffekt überhaupt keine Rolle. Alles andere ist Täter/Opfer-Umkehr. That's it. Mehr isses nicht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. November 2021)

Schimmelkopf schrieb:


> Hach wat is dat lustig... Amouranth mal wieder...
> 
> Auszug von ihrer OnlyFans Seite gefällig ?
> 
> ...


Ja, das passiert halt, wenn die Schönheits-OP‘s in der falschen Reihenfolge stattfinden, sprich vor der Brustvergrößerung bereits die Hirnabsaugung stattfand.


----------



## Batze (19. November 2021)

Schimmelkopf schrieb:


> Hehe... Amouranth... lustiges Persönchen, hat aber leider einen totalen Dachschaden.


Da hat sie dann aber einen Dachschaden eben mit prall gefülltem Konto.  Und wenn man sich schon so verkauft zählt eben nur das eine, das Geld eben.


----------



## NoCensorship (20. November 2021)

Einfach mal AMOUNRATH NUDE bei google eingeben und schon wisst ihr was das für eine Tussi ist und wenn PCGames das auch macht, lesen wir wahrscheinlich auch keine Artikel mehr von dieser "so tollen" Person


----------



## Gast1649365804 (20. November 2021)

NoCensorship schrieb:


> Einfach mal AMOUNRATH NUDE bei google eingeben und schon wisst ihr was das für eine Tussi ist und wenn PCGames das auch macht, lesen wir wahrscheinlich auch keine Artikel mehr von dieser "so tollen" Person


Nein, du siehst das völlig falsch. Die Frau ist ein Opfer, völlig unschuldig und wird wegen gar nichts angemacht.
Wir sind doch die ewig Gestrigen. Bin vorhin gerade von einem Kreuzzug zurück und mein Knappe musste mir erstmal aus meiner Rüstung des letztes Jahrtausends helfen…so, fertig.
Bitte keine weitere Kritik an dieser frommen Person, sozusagen die personifizierte Keuschheit.


----------



## fud1974 (20. November 2021)

NoCensorship schrieb:


> Einfach mal AMOUNRATH NUDE bei google eingeben und schon wisst ihr was das für eine Tussi ist und wenn PCGames das auch macht, lesen wir wahrscheinlich auch keine Artikel mehr von dieser "so tollen" Person



Ich werde jetzt mal NICHT diesen Begriff googeln.. was soll anderes kommen also sie ohnehin in ihren Profilen so ankündigt?  

Ich meine kann es noch expliziter werden? Und selbst wenn, ändert das was an der bisherigen Diskussion?


----------



## Artes (20. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Sie weist darauf hin, dass es ok ist, zu bestimmten Dingen nein zu sagen und man sich nicht unprofessionelles Verhalten vorwerfen zu lassen, weil man sich alleine mit einem Mann trifft (den man zudem noch nie gesehen hat)


Kommt drauf an. In einem Geschäftspartner Verhältnis?  Ja das ist unprofessionel. Sehr sogar. 

Im darf man auch einen Geschäftspartner nach einem Date fragen. Und natürlich darf die andere Person ablehnen. 

Übrigens kann ich auch selber entscheiden mit wem ich Geschäfte machen will. Sie ist keine Mitarbeiterin der Person gewesen. Ich kann hier noch kein Fehlverhalten erkenne. Jemanden nach einem Essen fragen ist bei einer Monate langen Geschäftsbeziehung normal wenn man in der Stadt ist. Im Gegenteil, es ist ggf. sogar unhöflich es nicht zu tun. 

Und auch aktives Nachfragen ist irgendwie logisch oder? Termine wollen geplant werden. 

Letztlich sollte sie doch froh sein und die Geschäftsbeziehung selbst beendet haben oder? Ich meine entweder versucht die Person wirklich junge Frauen mit dennen er Geschäfte macht zu Sex zu drägen. Dann will sie sicher nicht mit ihm Geschäfte machen. Oder aber sie misstraut der Person so sehr das sie sich nicht mal mit ihr Treffen würde aber Geschäfte sind okay? Spannend...

Ich sehe hier durchaus ein Opfer und das ist der Beschuldigte. Zwar können wir die Person nicht erkennen aber die Infos sind für Streamer die sich in der Szene in den USA besser auskennen vielleicht schon ausreichend?

Natürlich ist es wichtige gerade junge unerfahrene Leute aufzuklären was tun muss oder sollte und was nicht. Aber das tut sie hier nicht. Sie stellt eine Behauptung auf von der sie selbst sagt sie weis nicht ob es stimmt aber sie hätte es gern. Und in meinen Augen gehts dabei nur um ihre Reichweite und um eine Opferrolle auf kosten echter Opfer.


----------



## Batze (20. November 2021)

NoCensorship schrieb:


> Einfach mal AMOUNRATH NUDE bei google eingeben und schon wisst ihr was das für eine Tussi ist und wenn PCGames das auch macht, lesen wir wahrscheinlich auch keine Artikel mehr von dieser "so tollen" Person


Genau deshalb lesen wir wohl hier auf PCG so viel von dieser Person. 
Nichts bringt eben mehr Klicks als Berichte zu veröffentlichen in denen es um Personen/Sachen geht die eben eher mit einer negativen Assoziation in Verbindung gebracht werden.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2021)

NoCensorship schrieb:


> Einfach mal AMOUNRATH NUDE bei google eingeben und schon wisst ihr was das für eine Tussi ist und wenn PCGames das auch macht, lesen wir wahrscheinlich auch keine Artikel mehr von dieser "so tollen" Person





General-Lee schrieb:


> Nein, du siehst das völlig falsch. Die Frau ist ein Opfer, völlig unschuldig und wird wegen gar nichts angemacht.
> Wir sind doch die ewig Gestrigen. Bin vorhin gerade von einem Kreuzzug zurück und mein Knappe musste mir erstmal aus meiner Rüstung des letztes Jahrtausends helfen…so, fertig.
> Bitte keine weitere Kritik an dieser frommen Person, sozusagen die personifizierte Keuschheit.



moment, moment: eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus derartigen threads raushalten und ich will auch nicht ausschließen, dass ich was falsch verstanden hab; aber ihr denkt, es sei _völlig in ordnung_, sich einer person aufzudrängen, weil sich diese irgendwo nackig macht oder von mir aus auch pornos dreht (ich denke, darum gehts ua?)? euer ernst?  
ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass ich irgendwas übersehen hab.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Und da wären wir wieder beim Macho...wichtig die dicke Karre einfließen zu lassen - kenn ich.
> Wie ist das eigentlich immer mit dem lustigen Banter mit Nyx...wenn ich mir so deine Aussagen über die Zeit so anschaue, sind die zu einem guten Teil recht sexistisch - wird da dann abgewunken mit "Ist doch nur Spaß?"
> Wenn sie morgen auf die Idee kommt zu schreiben, daß sie das schon immer als sexistisch empfindet aber es halt mitgemacht hat, bist du morgen weg vom Fenster.
> Kachelmann läßt grüßen.
> Die Handhabung solcher Vorwürfe ist und bleibt bedenklich.


... dann wäre das sicherlich so.

Das "Problem" ist nur, dass Nyx und ich uns recht lang hier aus dem Forum kennen und hier und da auch ein paar private Nachrichten verschicken wo wir uns über das Geschreibsel lustig machen.

D.h. wenn Nyx damit ein Problem hat bzw. hätte, würde sie mich privat anschreiben und dann wäre hier ziemlich fix Feierabend.

Ansonsten war das mit dem AMG ein Spass, ich hab schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben dass ich so ein Fahrzeug fahre und wenn ich mir darauf was einbilden würde, hätte ich das als Profilbild oder irgendwo verlinkt ... hab ich aber nicht, ganz im Gegenteil: das Fahrzeug ist um alle Embleme bereinigt worden und sieht, auf den ersten Blick, wie ein normaler S205, C-Klasse Kombi, aus.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2021)

Schimmelkopf schrieb:


> Hach wat is dat lustig... Amouranth mal wieder...
> 
> Auszug von ihrer OnlyFans Seite gefällig ?
> 
> ...


... sie hat einen Dachschaden weil sie kein Problem damit hat sich für Videos, die es im Internet zu hauf gibt, ordentlich bezahlen zu lassen?  

Ich wiederhol mich gern nochmal: nur weil man von sich freizügige Bilder und Videos anbietet, ist man kein schlechterer Mensch oder ein Stück Ware bzw. Gegenstand.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann wäre das sicherlich so.
> 
> Das "Problem" ist nur, dass Nyx und ich uns recht lang hier aus dem Forum kennen und hier und da auch ein paar private Nachrichten verschicken wo wir uns über das Geschreibsel lustig machen.
> 
> ...


Der Rabowke ist ein Proll und Sexistisch und Angeber und Großmeister der Verführungskünste und nebenbei der 2. John Holmes.
Wissen wir doch alle.
Lol, und wo ist jetzt die News dazu?
hahaha, der ist gut.
 
Also mal ganz Ehrlich, wer das Ernst nimmt, da ist nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Okey, Larry ist noch nicht soooooo lange hier, aber auch dich und deine Späßchen sollte er doch kennen und wissen ob du etwas wirklich Ernst meinst oder nur foppen willst.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sie hat einen Dachschaden weil sie kein Problem damit hat sich für Videos, die es im Internet zu hauf gibt, ordentlich bezahlen zu lassen?
> 
> Ich wiederhol mich gern nochmal: nur weil man von sich freizügige Bilder und Videos anbietet, ist man kein schlechterer Mensch oder ein Stück Ware bzw. Gegenstand.


Zur Ware hat sie sich damit selbst gemacht, zu einem Produkt, von mir aus noch zu einer “Marke“. Ob man nun Dinge herstellt und sie als Ware verkauft oder sich selbst, ist dabei irrelevant.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wiederhol mich gern nochmal: nur weil man von sich freizügige Bilder und Videos anbietet, ist man kein schlechterer Mensch oder ein Stück Ware bzw. Gegenstand.


bestimmt nicht.
Aber wer sich so verkauft, eben des Geldes wegen, muss eben auch mal mit Gegenwind rechnen. 
So ist eben die Gesellschaft, hingehen, aber ja nicht erwischen lassen das man sie besucht hat.
Die Welt ist eben voll von Scheinheiligkeit. Auch hier immer mal wieder gerne.
Sagen darf man es aber nicht, weil der gute Ton muss ja erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Zur Ware hat sie sich damit selbst gemacht, zu einem Produkt, von mir aus noch zu einer “Marke“. Ob man nun Dinge herstellt und sie als Ware verkauft oder sich selbst, ist dabei irrelevant.


Diese Sichtweise lässt tief blicken und ich denke damit erübrigt sich eine Diskussion zu diesem Thema.


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> moment, moment: eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus derartigen threads raushalten und ich will auch nicht ausschließen, dass ich was falsch verstanden hab; aber ihr denkt, es sei _völlig in ordnung_, sich einer person aufzudrängen, weil sich diese irgendwo nackig macht oder von mir aus auch pornos dreht (ich denke, darum gehts ua?)? euer ernst?
> ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass ich irgendwas übersehen hab.


Es ist nicht in Ordnung. Keine Frage aber diejenige provoziert solche Dinge durch ihr Auftreten. Das ist der Punkt. Sie triggert diese regelrecht und wundert sich dann daß es so gekommen ist. Sie hat diese unter Garantie auch einberechnet schlichtweg um Aufmerksamkeit/Reichweite zu bekommen. Das Erschrecken darüber, daß dann jemand so herüberkommt ist künstlich. Sie hat dies ja quasi herausgefordet.

Was wiederum nicht heißt daß ich diese Dinge in Ordnung finde. Aber hier sind beide Seiten irgendwo falsch gepolt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Diese Sichtweise lässt tief blicken und ich denke damit erübrigt sich eine Diskussion zu diesem Thema.


Wieso? Weil sie nicht deiner Sichtweise entspricht? Oder weil dir so langsam die Argumente ausgehen? 
Tief blicken…du kennst mich nicht, aber willst tief blicken können. Das ist arrogante Anmaßung. Das, was du hier die ganze Zeit kritisierst, nämlich dass man sich eine Meinung zu einem Menschen bildet, wendest du selber an. Well done.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil sie nicht deiner Sichtweise entspricht? Oder weil dir so langsam die Argumente ausgehen?
> Tief blicken…du kennst mich nicht, aber willst tief blicken können. Das ist arrogante Anmaßung. Das, was du hier die ganze Zeit kritisierst, nämlich dass man sich eine Meinung zu einem Menschen bildet, wendest du selber an. Well done.




Nein, nicht weil sie meiner Sichtweise entspricht sondern weil wir hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Ich bin der Meinung, egal was jemand für Geld macht, sofern es aus eigenem Antrieb ist, hat er immer noch die Hoheit über seinen Körper und macht sich nicht zu einem Stück Ware und muss sich dementsprechend auch nicht so behandeln lassen.

Das sich Amoirgendwas zu einer Marke macht ... da sind wir uns sicherlich einig, nur ändert das nichts an meiner (!) Sichtweise, das Marke != Stück Ware ist.

Mit tief Blicken habe ich deine Sichtweise zu diesem Thema gemeint und das du, im Gegensatz zu anderen, kein Stück von deiner Meinung abweichst ... musst du ja auch nicht, deine Meinung ist deine Meinung, nur behalte ich mir eben vor dann hier die Diskussion mit dir zu beenden.

Das ist weder arrogant noch sonst irgendwas, verstehe auch nicht wie du darauf kommst wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, nicht weil sie meiner Sichtweise entspricht sondern weil wir hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Ich bin der Meinung, egal was jemand für Geld macht, sofern es aus eigenem Antrieb ist, hat er immer noch die Hoheit über seinen Körper und macht sich nicht zu einem Stück Ware und muss sich dementsprechend auch nicht so behandeln lassen.


Nun ja, also gerade in diesem Milieu wissen wir doch alle das man da nicht immer aus eigenem Willen es macht.
Oder weißt du wer auch jetzt im Stream hinter ihr die Hand aufhält? Nein bestimmt nicht.
Die Annahme das Frauen sich Freiwillig so verkaufen, nun ja?
Bitte mal darüber ein wenig nachdenken, wer da alles eventuell dahintersteht im Stream.

Ich glaube das muss hier auch nicht groß diskutiert werden.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, nicht weil sie meiner Sichtweise entspricht sondern weil wir hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Ich bin der Meinung, egal was jemand für Geld macht, sofern es aus eigenem Antrieb ist, hat er immer noch die Hoheit über seinen Körper und macht sich nicht zu einem Stück Ware und muss sich dementsprechend auch nicht so behandeln lassen.
> 
> Das sich Amoirgendwas zu einer Marke macht ... da sind wir uns sicherlich einig, nur ändert das nichts an meiner (!) Sichtweise, das Marke != Stück Ware ist.
> 
> ...


Ich hab wenigstens eine Meinung und warum sollte ich die ändern? Nur damit sie anderen gefällt? Bestimmt nicht.
Aber ich weiß auch nicht, in welchem Wolkenkuckucksheim manche hier leben. Schau dich mal um hier im Thema…und wie die Meinungen und Ansichten so verteilt sind. 
Niemand hat gesagt, dass die Frau sich nicht vermarkten darf (der Begriff “Marke“ steckt übrigens im Verb schon drin), niemand hat gesagt, sexuelle Belästigung, egal in welcher Form sei in Ordnung, niemand befürwortet Zudringlichkeit.
Weiß nicht, wieso das so interpretiert wird, sobald man sagt, dass die Dame sowas provoziert und zwar ganz bewußt, dass das Teil ihres Marketings ist und somit die geheuchelte Betroffenheit im besten Fall scheinheilig ist.
Und das Konzept geht voll auf. Schau dich nochmal um…dieser Beitrag hier generiert mehr Antworten und Reaktionen als alle wirklichen Spiele-News der letzten 14 Tage zusammen.
Ganz schön traurig eigentlich.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und das Konzept geht voll auf. Schau dich nochmal um…dieser Beitrag hier generiert mehr Antworten und Reaktionen als alle wirklichen Spiele-News der letzten 14 Tage zusammen.
> Ganz schön traurig eigentlich.


Ja nun, mein Reden hier


Batze schrieb:


> Genau deshalb lesen wir wohl hier auf PCG so viel von dieser Person.
> Nichts bringt eben mehr Klicks als Berichte zu veröffentlichen in denen es um Personen/Sachen geht die eben eher mit einer negativen Assoziation in Verbindung gebracht werden.



Mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann wäre das sicherlich so.
> 
> Das "Problem" ist nur, dass Nyx und ich uns recht lang hier aus dem Forum kennen und hier und da auch ein paar private Nachrichten verschicken wo wir uns über das Geschreibsel lustig machen.
> 
> ...


Brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen, weder für dein Texte mit Nyx, noch für den AMG.
Es sollte nur als Beispiel dienen, wie halt manche Situationen später ganz anders gesehen werden *könnten* und plötzlich entgegen der Intention und deinem beschriebenen Hintergrund verwendet wird.
Was das Fahrzeug an geht - was man hat, das hat man, ganz einfach.
Solange du keine LED Felgen aufziehst...


Batze schrieb:


> Okey, Larry ist noch nicht soooooo lange hier, aber auch dich und deine Späßchen sollte er doch kennen und wissen ob du etwas wirklich Ernst meinst oder nur foppen willst.


Ich bin tatsächlich schon sehr...sehr...lange hier, nur im Forum aktiv nicht mal ansatzweise, ich kenn schon den Banter zwischen Nyx und Rabowke.
Warum ich es geschrieben habe, siehe oben.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab wenigstens eine Meinung und warum sollte ich die ändern? Nur damit sie anderen gefällt? Bestimmt nicht.


Wo steht, vor allem in meinen Beiträgen, dass du deine Meinung ändern sollst bzw. so ändern sollst das sie mir gefällt? 

Nirgends.



> Niemand hat gesagt, dass die Frau sich nicht vermarkten darf (der Begriff “Marke“ steckt übrigens im Verb schon drin), niemand hat gesagt, sexuelle Belästigung, egal in welcher Form sei in Ordnung, niemand befürwortet Zudringlichkeit.


... Äußerungen wie "sie reduziert sich selbst auf ein Stück Ware" implizieren aber genau diese Sichtweise und wenn man, ich, dir damit Unrecht tut, dann tut es mir leid.

Nur liest sich auch dein restlicher Text wie "Sie provoziert es, also selber schuld!" und hier möchte ich halt einfach differenzieren: provozieren rechtfertigt keine Belästigung, weder online noch in der realen Welt. 



> Ganz schön traurig eigentlich.


Da bin ich dicht bei dir ...


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen, weder für dein Texte mit Nyx, noch für den AMG.


... das sollte auch nicht als Rechtfertigung verstanden werden, sondern als Erklärung.



> Es sollte nur als Beispiel dienen, wie halt manche Situationen später ganz anders gesehen werden *könnten* und plötzlich entgegen der Intention und deinem beschriebenen Hintergrund verwendet wird.


... und um hier ggf. "euch" ein gewisses Maß an Hintergrundwissen zu geben, kam die Erklärung dass wir auch per PN kommunizieren. 

Keine Rechtfertigung -> Erklärung.



> Solange du keine LED Felgen aufziehst...


Ich mag es dezent ... siehe alle Embleme entfernt.

Ich hatte schon verstanden auf was du hinaus möchtest und hatte dir ja Recht gegeben: wenn ich solche Sprüche bei wem anders machen würde, der- bzw. diejenige sich darüber an höherer Stelle beschwert, dann wäre ich wohl kein CO mehr -> was dann aber auch aus gutem Grund so wäre.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo steht, vor allem in meinen Beiträgen, dass du deine Meinung ändern sollst bzw. so ändern sollst das sie mir gefällt?


In dem von mir kommentierten Beitrag habe ich deine Aussage, ich sei nicht bereit, von meiner Meinung abzuweichen, so interpretiert, bzw. die Kritik daran genauso verstanden.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> In dem von mir kommentierten Beitrag habe ich deine Aussage, ich sei nicht bereit, von meiner Meinung abzuweichen, so interpretiert, bzw. die Kritik daran genauso verstanden.


Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden ...


----------

